#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [設定] Force & Friendship:Invasion 設定

## Ghostalker

F&F世界設定
第一紀元的傳說
所謂“第一紀元”，就是公元（傳說中古代的紀年曆法）3056年之前的事情。自從公元紀年1200之後，人類和龍族的戰鬥就開始了。戰爭似乎無限期的延續，直到2096年，雙方的戰意都消退了許多，和平才逐漸實現。不幸的是在此之後，火山活動急劇增加，火山灰帶來了新的冰河期，雖然生物種族得以保存，但是人類和龍族的文明都消失了。之後，幸存下來的種族發生了很大的變化，“類人獸類”從此出現了，而“心靈能力”也作為進化的産物出現了。但是新産生的文明之中依然帶著弱肉強食的野蠻性質，於是相對聰明、龐大的人類後裔和眾多的人獸族群發生了戰爭。戰爭跨越了許多年代。為了和人類對抗，人獸族群結成了聯盟。原先的龍族剩余的後代已經不那麼昌盛了，但是王者的傲氣還在。他們並沒有完全加入人獸聯盟，但是他們的領地在人獸聯盟的轄區內，而且人獸聯盟始終很敬重龍族，於是慢慢的，龍族就默許了人獸聯盟。事實上人獸聯盟並沒有管理龍族的事務，只有人類入侵的時候會派出援軍。

現在的世界格局
目前是第二紀元2083年。世界分為兩大陣營，人類聯邦和人獸聯盟，雙方的領地大小幾乎相當。在劃分領地的時候人類聯邦使了一點計策：雖然人類的領地稍微小一些，但都是易守難攻的軍事要地，而人獸聯盟則相反。人類聯邦由兩個大國組成：稍大的考斯特裏民主共和國（The Democracy Republic of Costry）和稍小的阿納加軍政共和國（The Stratocracy Republic of Anaga）。考斯特裏的工業相當發達，超出星球平均水平許多。考斯特裏的人民崇尚帶有沙文主義的機械文明，他們自稱為“神之子民”，對自己的身體進行機械化的改造。他們中大部分人把人獸看成是野蠻無知的怪物，他們用“獸性”來形容他們所不齒的行為。隨著人獸聯盟的曰益強大，考斯特裏人的信仰在漸漸瓦解，但是大部分人依然堅信自己才是最優秀的民族。考斯特裏和阿納加的外交只是象征性的，因為在他們眼中，邪惡的阿納加人不值得用心交往。

阿納加人是從進化中得道心靈能力的強化種族，但是正統阿納加人的政權已經被篡奪。阿納加人的政府認為生命只是一種存在形式，他們大肆研究克隆技術和生化科學，而且奴役其他的生命形式。隨著一個叫做“董冰”的大科學家的研究成功，他的陰謀也得逞了，阿納加政府淪為傀儡，現在一切都由董冰管理。董冰開發了一種新科技，叫做“精神強制”。精神強制能力由受過訓練（或改造）的人使用，可以讓受害者意志消沈，從而間接被操縱。有人懷疑阿納加的軍隊都是由受害的精神奴隸組成，但是沒有任何證據表明這一點：阿納加人只派出心靈部隊和裝甲部隊武裝軍隊。

人獸聯盟也分為兩大部分：柯涅爾解放統一體（The United Liberate Community of Konell）和“多元世界”77狼族聯合共同體（”Muti-Worlds” of 77 United Werewolf Tribes）。相比之下，柯涅爾人更加注重傳統工業發展，但他們同時也是心靈能力的擁有者。柯涅爾人沒有眩目的科技，但是卻有能夠碾碎一切的重型坦克和足以傲視群雄的“聖堂武士團”。（順便說一下，考斯特裏人的所有工業産物都領先，但是考斯特裏人所不齒的重型坦克卻因為結合了柯涅爾人的心靈能力而被使用得出神入化。）柯涅爾人把忠誠看得比生命還要重要，初非必要他們不會發動戰爭，因為這樣會造成許多傷亡。因此，保險性的“鐵幕裝置”、“複活裝置”都是由柯涅爾人發明的。而這兩種東西也是他們的最高科技。不過柯涅爾也有報複性的中子炸彈和念動氫彈的技術。

“多元世界”（以後簡稱為MW）的科技是最為發達的，傳送、離子射束武器、身體協調強化組件等等都是他們的成果。MW的軍備精良，但是造價也高得驚人。“M.E.G.A部隊”（M-echanically E-nhanced G-uard and A-ssault Forces攻防一體重裝機甲部隊）是一種在身體上穿戴協動盔甲的部隊，也是MW人民的驕傲。MW擁有在天空中巡遊的對地攻擊衛星、能夠觸發大型雷暴的天氣操縱裝置以及向世界各地發送部隊的超時空轉換儀，向MW發動全面戰爭無疑是個糟糕的選擇。

現在的鬥爭
在休戰之後，人類聯邦和人獸聯盟進入了冷戰時期。鑒於柯涅爾和阿納加大範圍接壤的事實，柯涅爾的軍權已經獨立於政權存在；柯涅爾聯合軍團的髙階將領擁有和議員同樣的權利。目前柯涅爾正在研究電能炮和大型反物質武器科技，以對抗考斯特裏的無人機甲部隊和阿納加的大範圍精神強制武器。由於兵力集中於研究中心，所以軍隊保護範圍縮小了。與此同時，阿納加雇傭了一些被稱為“靈魂荒蕪者”的犯罪分子進行滲透。“靈魂荒蕪者”使用一種被人稱為“靈魂石”的東西來吸取受害者的精神力量，而在此之後，受害者便會死亡。在任何國家中，進行這種犯罪的人都會被處以極刑，所以“靈魂石”的價格已經達到了貴重金屬的十倍以上。於是阿納加暗中允許這些人到敵對領地進行犯罪，以達到邊境滲透的目的。柯涅爾“聖堂武士團”就是在這種情況下應運而生的。但是隨著邊境問題的激化，冷戰的局勢已經搖搖欲墜了。

關於聖堂武士團
再柯涅爾人的字典中，“聖堂武士”這個詞的含義是“高貴的戰士”，就類似於人類詞典中的“聖騎士”。從各大使用心靈能力的名門裏選拔以一敵百的優秀戰士，使用超時空傳送網絡往來於全國各地，打擊邊境滲透，這就是聖堂武士團。雖然人民是有隱私權的，但是參加聖堂武士選拔的時候，必須要通過心靈探測器的掃描，確認沒有任何負面性格之後才能進行真正的測試。聖堂武士團的人數大約有二百人左右，但是高階聖堂武士很少，只有十幾人。聖堂武士的等級分為聖劍客、聖俠客、聖堂戰士、聖堂武士。一般在傳送網絡中執行危險任務的都是高階聖堂武士，而其他人都只是負責一些相對較小的任務。

關於天堂之翼
現在“天堂之翼”已經是“龍族”的代名詞。天堂之翼的成員極少參軍，他們大多數都只是在領地內修行，以完善自身。但是天堂之翼的成員會參戰，以志願者的身份。天堂之翼成員的等級分為斬翔翼、破空翼、遮天翼和聖光翼。其中聖光翼的實力和高階聖堂武士差不多。

“三大神兵”和“藍龍幸存者”的傳說
“上古三大神兵”指的是第一紀元同樣被尊稱為“聖堂武士”的三位英雄以及他們的武器：阿爾弗的兩把水精劍、泰普羅德的影子長槍，還有肖恩的機械身體。而“藍龍幸存者”指的是藍龍族中第一個和人類交往的，叫做“信風”的龍。傳說中這些英雄結束了史前種族戰爭。當時，阿爾弗帶領部下泰普羅德和肖恩叛變了唯利是圖的人類，倒戈到龍族一方。而這個時候，只有信風相信了他們。阿爾弗利用這短暫的時間通過各種渠道搞到了一艘航天器，而肖恩也偷偷的搞了一艘。阿爾弗打算在太空中燃燒自己的生命，用精神輻射來淨化星球上所有生命的心靈；而肖恩不希望自己的老師犧牲，決定跟上去阻止。而泰普羅德則負責在地面上幫助龍族抵擋人類的清剿（同時也因為他和信風的感情最深）。在阿爾弗的飛船飛到了預定位置之後，緊跟而來的肖恩忽然發現有一艘人類的巡航艦正在靠近，於是駕駛航天器撞進巡航艦中，在最後關頭停止了艦船的所有活動。但是這時候阿爾弗的飛船裏已經發出了巨大的亮光。肖恩見狀悲痛欲絕，操縱帶著2000名敵人的艦船沖入大氣層。整個過程曆時6天，在此期間泰普羅德的龍族基地已經淪陷於人類的潮水進攻之下。信風將自己的靈魂封印在一個聖器中，用精神力保護了龍族的後代，而負責隱蔽此事的泰普羅德在封印成功後不久就被俘虜，成為了人類研究的試驗品。傳說在精神輻射之後，已經體無完膚的泰普羅德得到了安葬；但是也有傳說說他就此失蹤。許多科學家認為三大神兵的傳說是真的，因為這場精神輻射很好的解釋了動物快速進化和心靈能力普及的現象。

東部44區局部戰爭
東部44區的局部戰爭是矛盾激化的産物，預示著冷戰將要結束。事情的真正起因是隱居在東部44區的藍龍族收留了重傷的本宣天信（上一屆的聖堂武士團員，也是本宣天擇的父親），而招致了阿納加的賞金匪兵。為了防止被發現，匪兵用分解運輸的方式總共偷渡了相當於20架垂直起降戰鬥機和25輛輕型坦克的零件。之後，就在東部44區森林的隱蔽下組裝，雖然其中兩架戰鬥機發生了故障，但是其他的都順利發動了。之後他們都沒有等到入夜就發動了襲擊。他們進行了大規模的清洗，只要看到的人獸或龍全部殺死。當聖堂武士們接到任務趕到現場的時候，發現局勢已經完全失控，只好盡量多的救出幸存者，並且撤退。之後柯涅爾從最近的東部39區空軍基地派出了同溫層轟炸機，空投了雲爆彈才消滅了敵軍。雲爆彈引起的大火直到兩個星期後飓風來襲才得到控制，整片森林被夷為平地。在此之後阿納加借口有外籍工作者在這一地區失蹤而想要挑起事端，但是在MW海軍將駐紮在鏡海的第十九航母艦隊調往柯涅爾的剪刀口港灣之後，阿納加的挑釁就此停止了。這場局部戰爭看似沒有帶來什麼影響，但是柯涅爾卻暗中加緊了對軍備的研究。與此同時，MW第十九艦隊並沒有撤離的意思，而考斯特裏也在這件事情之後頻頻發布新型機器人的測試演習新聞。這場戰爭對於冷戰的格局有很大沖擊，但諷刺的是，本宣天信居然成功的被救了出來，雖然他不久之後就戰死在另一次戰役中。

人物設定

本宣天擇（Templerlord）
格鬥流派：暴風天宇流（腿技、遠程技）——“風停下來，是為了不停下來。真正的暴風，只會在平靜後到達。”
簡介：身世是個謎。他是在很小的時候被送到本宣家的。因為生下來就有操縱風的潛質和本宣家傳人特有的力量增幅能力，所以本宣家收留了他。五歲的時候本宣家被匪兵襲擊，他被帶到人類的領地，作為生化試驗的材料。兩年後生化試驗室被人獸軍隊摧毀，本宣天擇才獲救。在此之後，他變得少言寡語，之後又花了幾年時間來鍛煉自己。他繼承自己養父的事業，參加了聖堂武士團的測試，並且成功了。在進入了聖堂武士之後他變得開朗了一些，但是有些時候還是會自己一個人發呆很長時間。
其實這個腿技的真正名字就只有“天宇流”，但是搭配了風之力之後，天擇自己開創了“暴風天宇流”。操縱風的要訣就在於讓空氣告訴移動，而這種力量用在出招快、收招慢、力量持續範圍小的腿技上也是非常合適的。天宇流和一般的腿技不同，非常注重回旋腿和空翻的應用，而這種動作結構就更加適合與風的力量搭配。與此同時，他也能操縱周圍的氣壓，來發動致命的攻擊。他可以讓敵人周圍的氣壓高到讓人動彈不得，也可以把敵人周圍的氣壓變為接近於零，使得敵人從內向外爆炸。
特殊能力：“攝眼”。“攝眼”是本宣家族血脈相傳的特殊體質。雖然不是真正的強化視力之類的瞳術，但是這種體制發動的時候，確實會在眼睛上留下記號。“攝眼”的真正力量是可以使操縱物體的效率大幅提高。“攝眼”的能力只有在特定的情緒條件下才能發動。

沃爾夫‧米加（Megawolf77）
格鬥流派：天狼流火（拳技、遠程技）——“天空在燃燒，大地在燃燒，我們在燃燒的夕陽下奏響凱歌，我們的榮譽至高無上。”
沃爾夫是狼族中對戰鬥研究比較深刻的一族。而米加本人也有一段失落的過去。這段黑暗的過去他沒有跟人和人說，所以也沒有任何人知道。但是這件事情留下的後遺症就是，當他被憤怒沖昏頭腦的時候，會變成無血無淚的破壞機器；而且事後會完全沒有暴走時的記憶。他是天擇最好的朋友之一，當他被傷害的時候，可以激發天擇“攝眼”的一些不尋常的模式。
他的技巧“天狼流火”是利用了火焰靈氣的拳技。除了可以發動火焰靈氣進行攻擊之外，他的肉搏技巧也具有非常大的威力。天狼流火注重貼身近戰，多使用肘擊。
特殊能力：“地獄進行曲”。米加是一個音樂遊戲愛好者，尤其喜歡機械、搖滾音樂。“地獄進行曲”是他自己開發出來的一種能力。通過火化的閃動將敵人帶入幻境，接下來敵人的生命能量將會被分為許多部分，每一部分就相當於音樂遊戲的一個音符。器材和規則與真正的音樂遊戲完全一樣，準確接住音符，那麼敵人這一部分生命能量將會被消滅；而如果沒有接住，這一部分生命能量就必須由米加本人承擔。當一次對付許多人的時候，由於“音符”很多，這個技能將變得十分危險。

藍龍小助
格鬥流派：冰天龍翔拳（拳技、遠程技） ——“該死的人類，你們還想從我這裏剝奪什麼！”
藍龍小助是東部44區藍龍族的後裔。當時他和兩個哥哥在一起，但是在另一次侵襲中，他的兩個哥哥也犧牲了，是天擇和米加救了他。從此之後他就一直呆在聖堂武士團裏面。他很有潛能，經過為數不多的訓練就有了聖堂武士的實力。但是他的精神狀態不是一直穩定，在眼睛變紅的時候會失去意識。初步的研究表明這是一種毒素或者病毒的效果，症狀和阿納加曾經泄露過的某種病毒類似。鑒於這個特殊的原因，他是經過天擇的堅決挽留才沒有被將軍排除在聖堂武士團之外的。
冰天龍翔拳的特點在於利用龍族的翅膀（與空氣接觸面積大）來迅速降低周圍的氣溫，甚至可以達到在接近敵人的同時就把敵人凍住的效果。在此之後，帶著堅硬鱗片的拳頭就可以輕松擊碎敵人的身體。
備注：長脖子、長面孔、龐大的身軀，小助身上正在顯示出越來越多的遠古龍的特征。沒人能解釋這種返祖現象的原因。由於是天擇最呵護的同伴，所以他也能激發出天擇“攝眼”的特殊狀態。

羅伊奧‧亞倫
格鬥流派：虛空之刃（刀法、遠程技）——“科技越高，風險越大。權力越高，腐敗越快。能力越高，就越容易見到我。”
亞倫和本宣天擇、雨宮紫宛一樣，都是繼承父輩的事業成為聖堂武士的。自從君王時代的中期，羅伊奧家族就是給君主當護衛的皇家戰士。因此，亞倫從小就過著類似於貴族的生活，但並沒有因此成為一個花花公子。他喜歡聽優雅的交響樂，但同時也喜歡天擇和雨宮那種開朗樂觀的生活（當然，天擇沈思的時候除外）。他雖然平時很愛笑，但是很細心，辦事能力超強；在戰場上則像變了一個人一樣，幾乎不說多余的話，用鬥篷的高領遮住半個面孔，沒人能看透那幾乎到腳的鬥篷下濃厚的黑暗。亞倫喜歡科技前沿的東西，經常和天擇討論武器和天文方面的話題。
虛空之刃是由影子力量具現而成的刀刃。事實上亞倫在戰鬥時穿上的鬥篷也是具現出來的。這個鬥篷是為了掩蓋他手腕上和後背上的集合器。這一套集合器是由MW的專家研究出來的，可以讓力量更加集中。亞倫本身的力量很強，但是控制力不好，總是放出過多的力量。這個集中器可以壓制過強的力量，防止力量的快速流失。
備注：亞倫可以操縱空氣的折光率，讓周圍變暗，也可以在改變地面上影子的面積和形狀。他還可以利用影子的連接來傳遞信息。當他決心拼死一戰的時候，會讓鬥篷消失，並且關掉集中器，這時候他刀刃的強度會強大到一個新的等級，足以在空間中斬開裂口。但是這樣的話，反而沒辦法斬殺敵人了。不過觸碰到空間裂隙的人會被陷在空間裂隙裏永遠無法出來。

雨宮紫宛
格鬥流派：太極拳（拳技、投技）——“我不侵擾別人；別人侵擾不了我。”
出身於最與世無爭的雨宮家族，雨宮紫宛的性格十分平和。但是他並非那種十分內斂、平靜的人，他也一樣是愛笑的。他原本不想加入聖堂武士團，但是十五歲那年，他為了報仇而走上了這條路。在他五歲的時候，家裏來了一個從戰場上搶救過來的瀕死的人類孩子。這是他好心的父母收養的，但是孩子的性格卻有些乖僻。雖然雨宮夫婦並沒有傳授任何武術給他，但是他卻偷偷的學了不少。在雨宮紫宛十五歲那年，那孩子殺死了雨宮夫婦出逃了。從此之後，他一向和家裏不和的哥哥雨宮紫軒也出去尋找複仇的方法了。在繼續磨練了自己幾年之後，紫宛意識到只有實戰才能讓自己變得更強，於是加入了聖堂武士團。
太極拳和雨宮家族的風格一樣，以柔克剛，注重防守（而雨宮紫軒自創了注重攻擊的八卦掌，就是為了破解那個仇敵的太極拳）。同時雨宮家族的成員也是操縱能量的好手，他們可以展開“絕對視野”和“絕對領域”。“絕對視野”是閉上雙眼，用精神來感覺對方能量的技能；在絕對視野中，攻擊性的靈氣將顯示為白色，而防禦性的靈氣則顯示為黑色。在“絕對領域”中所有的能量都有領域的主人操縱，所以可以通過調節同伴的能量流動而達到治療的作用，也可以達到防禦靈氣攻擊的效果。“絕對領域”也能讓人産生幻覺。

達格諾斯（Dragonnetstorm）
格鬥流派：自創——“你聽說過利贊多龍族的後裔嗎？”
達格諾斯也是龍族成員，但是卻沒有翅膀。他是已經幾乎滅絕的利贊多龍族的後裔。極為高大的身材、關節處伸出的猙獰的尖刺和多少有些嚇人的面孔使得沒有多少人願意和他交談。他在找一個仇人，一個自稱為“骷髅魔”的半機械化人。“骷髅魔”是個惡貫滿盈的家夥，但也是一個相當出色的獵手。他為了取樂而獵殺一些高手，會讓落網的人在長時間的痛苦折磨中漸漸死去。骷髅魔和利贊多龍族的沒落有著直接的關係，所以達格諾斯希望借助柯涅爾軍方的心靈探測器網絡來找到他。
達格諾斯拿著一把稱為“掠食者”的弓形刀。這把刀可以分出一個能量的分體，然後達格諾斯會投擲那個分體，並且用本題來進行進戰。“掠食者”只認同這一個主人，只有和達格諾斯關係親密的人可以握住這把刀一小會，如果他不是為了自己的私利而這麼作的話。而其他人根本無法拿起這把刀，因為他們會感到刀身像是有一千度的滾燙。達格諾斯可以讓自己的身體變化，提高戰鬥力。他最大的弱點在於它的兩個護腕：那是他以前和骷髅魔交手之後留下的舊傷，只要取下這兩個金屬護腕，手臂就會不停的流血，而在精神上留下的傷痕也會複發，使得情緒暴躁起來。

埃克桑（Xenon001）
格鬥流派：跆拳道 截拳道 和氣道 機械身體——“我知道引擎可以被燒壞，但是別忘了車子可以挂檔。”
在履曆表上的這三種格鬥流派或許會嚇倒人，但是對他來說這並不是非常難做到，因為他是半機械化人。他同時也會心靈力量。他和米加是老朋友了。他是和天擇一批從人類實驗室裏救出來的，而在後來他得知有一個自己的黑暗複制體還在流竄中，於是他就開始嘗試狙殺這個黑暗複制體。
他有三種機械能量超載模式，Alpha-Xi、Beta-Xi和Omega-Xi。超載時，機械身體所聚集的能量會形成視覺上的改觀。如果超載程度過大，會失去意識。

塔芙拉努（Tauvuranu）
格鬥流派：冰霜天宇流（踢技、遠程技）——“嘻嘻，來吧，讓我看看你到底是什麼意思！”
來自北方的塔芙拉努是聖堂武士團裏唯一的女性。她和天擇一樣出師於天宇流，而且也結合自己的冰霜靈氣（不愧是北方人）創造了冰霜天宇流。她是個開朗、愛開玩笑的人，會一些治療方法。她是為數不多的沒有黑暗背景、為了奉獻和冒險而加入聖堂武士團的人之一。
塔芙拉努對冰冷有絕對支配的力量。在一定範圍內的所有東西都將被凍結——包括敵人的血液。而對就算是冰冷有抵抗力的人，多少也會因為代謝下降的關係而反應減慢，這時他們就難逃天宇流的腿技了。

多博（Dobb）
格鬥流派：柔道、擊劍術——“解放所有生命！自由、平等、正義萬歲！”
多博是柯涅爾共産主義理論的狂熱信徒。他是帶著“為國獻身”的理想加入聖堂武士團的。柔道和擊劍術看似沒有什麼利害的，但是他的特殊能力卻非常強大。
多博的特殊能力“列兵”是很可怕的技能，可以用靈氣具現出任何武器，並且熟練使用。而另一個特殊武器“武魂”則可以將讓自己變成任何武器——發射火炮，或者發射電弧。最可怕的是他的終極能力，“軍團領主”——他可以召喚出千軍萬馬，用坦克履帶翻耕每一寸土地！他是唯一可以獨自對抗地方小股軍隊的聖堂武士。

注：這裏要說一下人體的強弱程度。理論上講，聖堂武士團裏面有好幾個人都能摧毀敵方軍隊，但是只有多博能夠活到最後。有些人可以憑自己的能力進行防禦，但是如果正中的話，即使是手榴彈的爆破也是致命的。而M.E.G.A部隊因為有裝甲防護，所以能夠抵擋彈片殺傷。但是比火箭彈更加重型的武器就只能閃避了。

傳說中的龍族遺族
原本被視為迷信的龍族遺族傳說，因為小助的返祖化而被柯涅爾政府關注起來。傳說中在一個沒有人到過的森林中，生活著各種種族（各種顏色）的龍族遺族。事實上，確實有一處地方的確沒有人到過，而且按照氣候推定的話，那裏的確是森林。那個地方終年被霧氣覆蓋，探測的飛機都因為霧氣太濃而撞山，而探測的機器人都陷入了沼澤中。雲氣之厚，連MW77的軍用間諜衛星也無法看透。如果遺族的傳說是真的，那麼他們只能在那個地方。不幸的是，那片區域在阿納加的國土中；但幸運的是由於沒有任何軍事價值，所以董冰完全沒有注意到那塊地方。鑒於遺族同樣屬於人獸一方，所以在必要的時候，柯涅爾會聯合MW77和天堂之翼，從空天飛機上讓多功能戰鬥機進行降下作戰，並且讓天堂之翼的成員協調溝通，嘗試讓他們遷移。不過如果真正執行這項任務的話，估計難度會很大。
龍族遺族的成員很高，超過三米。小助累了一般就是蹲著......如果想坐著，只能坐在屋頂上或者坐在自己的尾巴上...
圖片：遺族的身材 http://www.deviantart.com/view/37446778/

新成員
影狼‧子夜（ShadowWolfMidnight）
格鬥流派：斷影流暗殺技法、重劍術——“已經晚了。”
“影狼”最早只是柯涅爾的一個暗殺組織的名稱，這個組織隸屬於皇室，專門暗殺侵犯皇權的貴族。後來，組織內部的家族成分越來越重，最後就演變成了一個姓氏。和一般刺客不同，影狼的刺殺風格更偏向於埋伏和使用陷阱。雖然沒有令人眼花缭亂的快速攻擊，但是伏於暗處的致命一擊同樣是有效的。
斷影流暗殺技法所說的影子已經超出了一般影子的範疇。子夜的全部靈力就在於操縱空間。並非撕開空間的裂口，而是自己創造一個小的超空間，用來隱蔽自己。他常常讓敵人驚恐地看到他從影子中浮現出來的樣子，然後在近距離用重劍進行斬殺。

基督ZZZ（ZC456）
格鬥流派：無——“沒有安全的係統。”
基督ZZZ的真名沒人知道，連他自己也不知道。它是在MW的孤兒院中長大的，後來成為了所向無敵的電腦黑客。由於MW的通訊網絡全部由電腦組成，所以十分懼怕他，所以把他送到了以心靈探測器為核心的柯涅爾。他在網絡上的稱號是ZC456，並且給自己取了一個“基督ZZZ”的惡搞名字。在他眼中沒有什麼是不可能的，因為只要給他一台電腦，讓他去偷來一艘驅逐艦也完全可能。但是似乎他在柯涅爾的這段時間裏，也許是心靈探測器的輻射的緣故——現在他似乎可以直接和機械溝通？

巴奧（Bah-Zero99）
格鬥流派：近程槍戰——“外表說明不了任何事。”
巴奧曾經是一個偉大的人類，尤其是偉大的阿納加人。他身為阿納加人，卻和邊境犯罪團夥“靈魂荒蕪者”作了一輩子的鬥爭。他的最後一次戰爭是在35歲的時候，由於寡不敵眾而被重創。鑒於身體上的創傷已經無法修複，和他曾經說過願意為了正義而放棄人類身份，柯涅爾用複活裝置給了他人獸的身體。他和聖堂武士團的頂頭上司——雷塞將軍，都是從人類變成人獸的。
巴奧還保留了作為人類時的槍戰技術。他的心靈能量可以幫助瞄準或是強化子彈的威力。

柯希‧多格奈特（Coshi-Dragonite）
格鬥流派：遠程法術、強化法術——“我不想討論其他不相關的問題。既然你來了，就上吧！”
柯希是聖堂武士中正常狀態下的心靈能力最強的一個了。他的靈氣很純，不帶有元素色彩，就是類似於一道光線，但是威力卻很強。他也會使用靈氣來強化自己的普通招數，使得普通的拳打腳踢變得威力無比，無法防禦。他的相貌不難看但卻十分奇怪，不像任何已知的種族，這是他用複活裝置自塑的形象。他也會使用變身能力，而且是變身能力應用的最好的一人，變身前後在能力上和相貌上都判若兩人。這種能力得益於他數次重塑自己的身體，在軀體中留下了活性細胞的基因。

克羅
格鬥流派：冰天龍舞拳（拳技、遠程技）——“憎恨和恐懼折射在冰晶的表面，會放出眩目的五彩光芒。”
克羅曾經是天堂之翼的成員，有左胸的紋身作為證明。在被阿納加捕獲之後沒多久就獲救，但是還是有了一些身體上的改造。在獲救之後，由於想要借助柯涅爾的科研機構弄清楚自己到底被進行了什麼樣的改造而留在了聖堂武士團。克羅也擁有一點點變身能力。他的翅膀和一般的龍不同，是經過改造的。翅膀中的骨骼結構經過疏松和柔韌的處理，尺寸縮了不少，他甚至可以把翅膀隱藏在衣服裏不讓別人發現。但是當需要的時候，翅膀會伸展、變硬，變成和正常龍族一樣的樣子。他變身的時候，頭上的角也會發生變化。額頭上會長出第四只角，並且硬質化，變得十分鋒利。而當退出危急環境的時候，第四只角居然又會縮小消失成原來的樣子。掃描顯示角的內部是真正的骨骼，從而得出結論：雖然克羅不能隨意支配自己變身的能力，但是他變身的潛質不亞於柯希。
克羅的冰天龍舞拳和小助的冰天龍翔拳同屬藍龍族的特有格鬥技法，但是冰天龍舞拳更注重遠程攻擊。相比於冰天龍翔拳直接放出冷氣進行攻擊，克羅更願意將空氣中的水汽變成致命的冰柱。

卡波克斯·達跟克羅斯（Lightning64）
格鬥流派：防禦、恢複類
卡波克斯的身體不算很好，其實加入聖堂武士團對他來說已經有些勉強。但是，他超強的治療能力和防禦技能使得他成爲了所有人的最佳搭檔。在他加入之後，其他隊員戰鬥時的暴走次數明顯增加，因爲沒有了後患......卡波克斯的心理也和他的身體一樣不很堅強，這樣說來，也許在這個高手如雲的團體裏，反而能夠讓他安心一些吧。

----------


## Ghostalker

插圖：《戰爭機器》——柯涅爾“仲裁者”重型坦克 “風眼”直升機 “空中堡壘”飛艇聯合突擊
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/37261580/

克羅同志的畫像
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/37849629/

這個晚上偶然想到的 因為畫的嚴肅的畫太多了 所以來個放松的，讓角色們也休息休息......
這幅圖的題目是《玩水》，嗯，“玩”水......
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/37874585/

之前介紹的基本都是《Force & Friendship: The Templars》的資料（除了世界曆史背景之外），下面還要介紹一下《Force & Friendship: Invation》（力量與友情：大舉入侵）的資料。

柯涅爾的陸、海、空、特種部隊全部分設於CFKL（the Combined Forces of Konell Legion柯涅爾聯合軍團）之下。聯合軍團的統帥是從人類變節過來的雷塞將軍。雖然他的新身體很年輕，但是他在作戰方面的經驗十分豐富。他的精神能力也同樣的得到了增強。在重塑身體的時候，他改變了一些基因，從而長出了不同尋常的器官。脖子後方的“腦脊管”中生長著許多神經纖維，使得大腦和脊髓得以連通。而改造過的尾巴上面則布滿了許多高敏感的輸入和輸出神經末稍，使得感應能力和精神力發放性得到大大增強。他平時的心靈探測半徑是五公裏以上，集中精神感應一個方向的時候能夠達到，探測距離可以達到十二公裏左右。因此，普通的士兵已經不能有效地和他搭配作戰，所以他的搭檔是來自M.W.MEGA的雷奇蒙德上校。雷茲蒙德作為MEGA部隊，是機械同步率很高的王牌戰士。在幾次戰鬥中，他和雷塞將軍交往很深，之後雷塞將軍改良了他的作戰服和武器，使得兩人的搭配更加協調。通過在服裝上附加精神力套件，使得沈重的裝備半漂浮在空中，所以雷奇蒙德是唯一可以裝備輕型火炮的MEGA戰士；而精神力槍械的裝備使得所有射擊武器的射程大大增加，破壞力也有所提升。同時雷塞將軍也給自己設計了一套精神力增幅裝置。

各國國民的具體情況，由於難以說明，所以下面我們用不太常規的手段來解釋一下。

我曾經寫過F&F網絡遊戲化的一個東西，大家來用遊戲的目光看看就知道了。

遊戲中引入“搭檔”、“忠誠值”和“叛變”係統。“忠誠值”分為兩種，“個人忠誠值”和“國家忠誠值”。“國家忠誠值”通過完成政府交給的任務而提升，而“個人忠誠值”則通過和其他玩家組成“搭檔”的時間而提升。“國家忠誠值”越高，獲得的經驗比例也會隨之提升；而“個人忠誠值”則會提升“國家忠誠值”的上限。
接受的任務如果逾期完成或是沒有完成、人物的死亡、“搭檔”的死亡，都會使“國家忠誠值”下降。當國家忠誠值降低到20%以下的時候，就可以選擇叛變。叛變到敵對陣營之後，忠誠值會變成-50%。國家忠誠值的下限為-90%。

相對而言，人類可以更早的學會技能，但是總技能點數比人獸低。人類的等級上限為80級，人獸的為100級。

考斯特裏人可以用更少的資金買到載具類武器。由於考斯特裏人的政局比較混亂，所以考斯特裏人的國家忠誠值初始為30%，叛變之後的國家忠誠值為-25%。考斯特裏角色死亡、複活之後，身上只會留下30000點資金。阿納加人沒有忠誠值加成，但是他們可以從殺死敵人、平民、甚至是自己人之中獲得經驗值。阿納加人死亡、複活之後身上的資金會減少70000點。柯涅爾人的初始國家忠誠值為60%，初始個人忠誠值為30%，死亡、複活之後需要支付生前1/5的資金。MW77的人初始國家忠誠值為50%，死亡、複活之後需要支付生前1/4的資金；如果生前資金總量多於80000點則只需支付20000。

我之前畫了一幅畫《CFKL 代號：全面解放》來訴說對過於忙碌的學校生活的不滿。
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/37973289/
畫上是雷塞將軍的桌子，上面放著老友雷奇蒙德的照片、一堆擬定中和已經廢棄的行動計劃、GPS終端、CFKL和MW77軍方的熱線電話。這是說雷奇蒙德（也是以Megawolf77為原型，因為Megawolf77的真名字叫做Richmond.D.Halili）深陷敵陣，已經被俘虜了（因為他都沒什麼時間上網了）而雷塞將軍（以我為原型）正在擬定救援計劃。從那堆行動圖、依然開著的GPS、連續連線9個多小時的電話中，不難看出進展十分不順利（因為在現實中我能做的也之有幹著急）。

但是就在發上去這幅畫的當天晚上我又看見他了，他的氣色似乎還不錯，於是我又再次來了靈感，想出了下面這段東西。

CFKL陸軍任務，軍事行動代號“齒輪傳動”。
最新的情報顯示，由於柯涅爾新型武器的威脅，阿納加的研究計劃要拖到第二年3月、柯涅爾的武器全面亮相之後才能得以執行。在此期間，雷奇蒙德將作為特殊俘虜被關押在赫羅卡蒙半島的集中營裏。集中營周圍有三個精神強制塔台來進行封鎖，因此在一段時間之後，集中營中的俘虜就會失去逃生的意識。如果我們能夠在足夠短的時間裏神不知鬼不覺的敲掉這些塔台並且部署我們自己的心靈信標，就可以在三月份念動氫彈和電磁能武器研究完成之後宣布和阿納加進入全面戰爭狀態，然後正當的突擊赫羅卡蒙地區。由於精神強制塔台的威懾和隱秘行動的需要，這次行動不能有太多坦克的參與，但是必須形成三面包圍的態勢，同時讓三個塔台離線。衛星偵察顯示赫羅卡蒙或許還有其他的精神強制坦克的巡邏。MW77表示將用超時空傳送儀來支援作戰；一旦隱秘行動暴露，MW77將和柯涅爾一同對人類聯邦宣戰。

設定更改：由於反物質武器爆炸威力太大，而且極不穩定，且容易遺留核子冬天效應，所以該計劃被取消。研究反物質武器的初衷是在沒有核輻射汙染的前提下依然擁有核威懾能力。因此將傳統氫彈中的起爆原子彈移出，並且研發清潔的、基於心靈能力的氫彈引爆裝置——瞬發念動震蕩彈，來迫使氫原子發生核融合反應釋放聚變能。

電磁能武器運行原理（磁暴理論）

磁暴線圈的瞄準是靠著“帶電粒子可以沿著磁感線運動”的基本理論來實現的。（這個理論不是瞎編的，太陽風打在地球磁場上流到兩極形成極光就是證據）
具體結構：在磁暴線圈的主體（垂直的那個柱子）中除了導體之外還有沿管壁的導線，形成一個龐大的電磁鐵。而在磁暴線圈周圍的環中則有一個個和主螺線管方向相同（都是垂直地面）的小螺線管。在射擊方向的一定角度內的小螺線管形成的磁感線是相對容易到達地面的，而在其他角度的磁感線就相對要長一些，也就是說，擊穿空氣的難度要更大一些。所以就可以將電弧鎖定到一個小角度內。而距離的控制則是靠著兩種機制。
當目標較近的時候，在鎖定角度外的螺線管産生與主螺線管相同的磁場，這樣磁感線就會由於互相排斥而遠離地面，而在鎖定角度之內的螺線管則産生於主螺線管相反的磁場，所以在此方向的磁感線就更容易到達地面。（由於環狀結構外部依然帶著和主體相同的電荷，所以大道部分電流並不會被浪費在主體和環狀結構之間的放電上，而是打向地面）而這個時候，電弧將被指定區域中高出地面的地方所吸引——通常那就是所要攻擊的目標。
而在目標距離磁暴線圈較遠時，則需要另一種原理。這時，所有的小螺線管都將産生與主螺線管相同的磁場，但不同的是，鎖定角度之外的小螺線管將産生非常強的磁場，而鎖定角度之內的小螺線管就相對要弱一些。這樣的話，雖然電流依然將會沿著最靠近地面的磁感線運行，但事實上，在三個平行環狀結構的作用下，最短的磁感線也已經排斥到了很遠的地方，這樣子就可以攻擊遠處的目標了。但是由於擊穿電壓的提高和損耗的增加，射程很難突破一定限制。使用外來電流加強磁場可以在一定程度上突破這種限制。（使用磁暴步兵充能）


限時性力場護盾運行原理（鐵幕理論）

官方的原理是：根據愛因斯坦的量子論，一束光中不同的光子以不同的速度運動。而當一束光通過一個特定的濾波器的時候，某些特定的光子就會比其他的光子更快的達到目的地。而通過這個反應（他沒說是什麼反應）， 就可以使得光的照射目標周圍産生一層難以穿透的電子屏障，而當能量高到一定程度的時候，這個屏障就可以持續一小段時間，這也就是鐵幕裝置的原理了。

但是，從另一個角度來說，他還是沒有說明這個電子屏障為什麼是難以穿透的。下面是我的理解。

電子屏障的成因：當特定的光（電磁輻射）照射到金屬上的時候，會産生光電效應而釋放電子。而電子再激發周圍的氣體發光，就産生了一股紅色的熒光。而由於能量高於紅色的光大部分被金屬之外的激發態氣體分子吸收了，所以整體會顯得發暗，這也就是我們在使用了鐵幕裝置之後所産生的暗紅色效果。而電子層比肉眼能看到的紅色光暈要擴展的遠得多，大概能達到幾百米的距離。

對於實體武器：較小的實體武器（如子彈、炮彈）在接近電子層的時候，會發生感應帶電現象，也就是說，正電荷會聚集在靠近電場的方向，而負電荷聚集在遠離電場的方向。但是，在它進入電子層的時候，正電荷將會被電子層中的電子中和掉，然後整個子彈/炮彈將會帶有大量的負電荷，這將會使得子彈、炮彈在接近目標之前就會減速到不足以造成傷害的程度，導彈和一部分炮彈則會在接近目標之前爆炸（因為電熱）。

對於能量武器：磁暴線圈無法瞄準帶有強電場的物體，這毫無疑問。而光棱武器在對付鐵幕單位的時候也是無效的，因為濾波器産生的光波中至少有一種是可以中和敵方攻擊光波的諧波。而且，一方面，已經活性化的金屬原子會吸收光而進行進一步的光電效應從而削弱光束的破壞力。而從另一方面來講，電子層將使得地面上的灰塵受斥力而飛揚起來，這對光束武器的發揮作用十分不利。

對於心靈科技：強電場將會在把空間的能量等級提高，使得心靈攻擊單位無法鎖定這塊區域；這對他們來說太痛苦了。（舉個例子，人們無法用肉眼直視強光源）


F&F重武器圖譜（不完全版）

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/...e+-in%3Ascraps
由於順序混亂所以我整理了一下，請用序號對應圖裏面標注的序號。
CFKL：
5.“金屬騎士”(Metal Knight)中型坦克，采用加寬攀爬履帶，越野能力很強。配備125MM線膛火炮，威力強大。裝甲中等，是KP（柯涅爾巡邏者，CFKL陸軍的稱號）的標準配置。
4.“保護者”(Preserver)武裝運兵車，輕型配置，越野履帶，可承載8人。裏面的人可以從射擊口向外射擊。輕型裝甲，自帶重機槍，速度較快。
2.“仲裁者”(Arbiter)重型坦克，兩門200MM線膛火炮，威力驚人。用四條履帶分散壓力，並且采用攀爬式履帶，行動能力相對來說較強。重型裝甲，火箭彈、手榴彈之類的攻擊不能奏效。速度較慢，但是其重量和攀爬履帶的效果使得他可以碾過一般坦克，並將其粉碎。
11.“核子閃光”(NuclearFlash)中子加農炮，配備420MM口徑的加農炮管，裝備中子彈。對於車輛、建築收效甚微，但卻可以殺死車輛、建築中的人員，並且讓電子設備短路，所以實際上威力超強。需要放下炮基、架起車身之後才能開火，而且火炮平時是平置的，同樣需要架起之後才能射擊。車體結構脆弱，容易被摧毀；行動速度極慢，不能暴露在敵空軍之下。
10.“碾碎者”(Crusher)導彈發射器，重型導彈發射車。配備帶有高爆彈頭的彈道導彈，小規模的導彈發射車就擁有摧毀整個軍事基地的火力。
12.“雷霆”(Thunder)磁電坦克，用磁能定位、發射電弧的CFKL特有武器。對車輛和人員傷害都很大，但是對於混凝土結構的建築物幾乎無效。中型裝甲、中等偏快的速度。
22.“空中堡壘”(Airbase)鐵甲空艇（好極了……一下子就能看出來是從紅色警戒裏面囧過來的……），在同溫層中飛行，底部裝甲較厚，沒有飛機護航不會降下；配備三門火炮和重型轟炸彈藥，扮演著轟炸機的角色。但是由於速度很慢所以一般都回部署在前線地區。由於安裝了導彈反制誘餌和EMP電磁脈沖彈，所以戰鬥機像接近不是那麼容易的事。
29.“羽翼”(Wing)兩棲登陸艇，主要負責運送裝甲部隊。配備有兩門80MM口徑火炮和防空火力。側裝甲很出色但是登陸板部位稍顯遜色。航速較快。
30.“大漩渦”(Maelstrom)核潛艇，配備反艦魚雷和散射魚雷，但是一般不攜帶彈道導彈。航速中等，裝甲能夠抵禦水下650M水壓。
32.“刀鋒”(Blade) 重型戰列艦，配備重型彈道導彈和重型巡航導彈，同時也有9門350MM口徑加農炮和防空火力若幹。重裝甲，能夠抵禦輕型魚雷。航速中等。
24.運載火箭，用於搭載念動氫彈和大當量的中子彈。


“守衛模式”
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/...e+-in%3Ascraps
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/...e+-in%3Ascraps

很久以前上課的時候畫的，而且筆也漏水，所以可能看起來有些不怎麼樣。而且畫得很短所以顯得一面倒了。總之也只能先湊合看了......這是情人節左右，最OTZ的時候畫的。當時Megawolf陷在他自己過去的某件悲慘經曆中不能自拔，而小助和我剛好産生了誤會......於是......就畫了這個。字、眼圈、招數，相信大家都能看出來這個靈感是從哪裏來的......

“守衛模式”的眼標是整個眼睛都變成銀灰色，然後其它特征是頭上的繃帶脫落，露出下面的字來；還有就是混合了靈氣的風顯出黑灰色，附著在背後的飄帶上。


新圖 團裏的神槍手   http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/38207178/

拿機槍的是Dobb，拿手槍的是Beo

新增兩幅畫：

主角本宣天擇~~   http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/38758448/

還有戰鬥場景~~   http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/38757598/

再次新增一幅囧畫：《潛伏的複仇者》

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/38866995/


給克羅同志的生曰賀圖~~~可惜還是有些不夠完美.....TwT
（邪惡：歡迎同人女發掘）

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/38994950/

新圖：《誰將打破你最後的極限》
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/39000218/

忘我的憤怒，洶湧的能量，無法阻攔的暴走......究竟是誰，能讓你的心門如此完全的敞開......
從左上開始到右下：我、克羅、小助、Megawolf77、Xenon（Alpha-Xi）

用繪圖板繪制的第一幅脫線彩稿~~~~

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/39094272/

繪圖板脫線上色第二彈。 Cerro角色的頭像。

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/39113234/

暴走場景放出！這次是Megawolf77的。

當“某種情況”出現之後，Megawolf77心中曾經的黑暗記憶將會擴展，並且讓他的情緒極不穩定。事實上這個過去更類似於某種詛咒——因為這段時間內他的性格會完全轉變（甚至是完全逆轉），並且事後他是沒有暴走的記憶的。當暴走之後，他的火炎會變成詭異的鮮紅色，也就是傳說中破壞力超強的“血焰”。

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/39816445/

終於囧出了一幅像樣的敵人。但是為什麼感覺像破面。

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/40086211/

華麗圖出現！《犧牲模式》
http://www.deviantart.com/view/40149263/

天氣控制理論
由於官方對此完全沒有技術解釋於是這次我可要開始瞎囧了......
天氣控制儀在運轉之前有一定冷卻時間，我覺得這段冷卻時間是用來創造小型雷暴的條件的。在這段時間裏，改變空氣的溫度、濕度、風速、風向，從而迅速成雲，而天氣控制儀本身的結構和磁暴線圈類似，發射的時候只需要用強磁場在地面形成吸引電荷區，然後引導雷電在敵人基地落下即可。

F&F雷塞將軍和雷奇蒙德上將。隱秘行動的最佳搭檔~~
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/40161030/

----------


## Ghostalker

啊....我先把這個頂上去....大家有什麼意見加油囧
順便說說，似乎大家在這裏並不是很喜歡科幻？

----------


## azovazov

因為怕Ghostalker大認為他的文章都沒人看，因而心灰意冷，所以在下就先回個文，用來表示這篇設定稿是有人用心的在看的。

難得在這裡看到龐大的設定稿，所以一定要先推一下。不過也因為字數和內容都相當的夠份量，並不是一時半會兒就可以完全理解的東西，所以請原諒在下在這篇回文中並不會提出什麼特別的意見，大概會花一大段時間慢慢的提出問題吧？

這篇設定稿不知道怎麼的，老是讓在下聯想到終級動員令系列(c&c)，應該是有參考吧？不過在武器設定的理論上，好像出現了重大錯誤。愛因斯坦應該是相對論，而且不論是哪一種光的速度都是一樣快的，不會有速度差這種事。其他的設定似乎有些不太對勁，要稍微查一下才能確定。

先提問幾個問題。

所謂心靈能力的具體表現是什麼？

這個世界有地圖嗎？

東44區有什麼特殊性，如此敏感？它又在哪裡？

主角群的強度大概有多強？會不會強到破壞故事張力？

4方勢力似乎都很極端？在直接接壤的情況下，要不走火似乎不太容易？美蘇冷戰，大西洋太平洋也有一點貢獻吧？

有中立勢力嗎？

有沒有必要創造反派角色？

靈魂荒蕪者，為什麼會被四國通緝，並處以極刑？為什麼有人要成為靈魂荒蕪者？有什麼好處？會造成什麼影響？

然後在附上一點小小提議。「聖劍客、聖俠客、聖堂戰士、聖堂武士」這些階級改個名字吧。聖堂武士作為一個除暴安良的組織名字是很好，可是內部叫這些名字，亂俗氣一把的。也許可以像龍槍的索蘭尼亞騎士團一樣，三個階級叫「皇冠騎士、聖劍騎士、玫瑰騎士」一樣，前面聖什麼聖什麼的，唉，讓人倒胃口。

----------


## Ghostalker

嗯....說實在的我的確有點灰心，所以我又把那個奇幻的搬來了。其實在一個社區我不太打算兩篇都公布，因為裏面的人物名字是一樣的（囧元）。但是既然已經發了......唉，總之還是這一篇為主。謝謝azovazov的支持和鼓勵啦！ ^w^

設計方面我的確是參考了《紅色警戒》係列。這和這整個計劃的由來有關。去年這個時候，我正在購買命令與征服的珍藏合輯...然後就傳來了Megawolf77要被斷網的消息.....以及小助那邊一個月才放半天假的消息......我實在很生氣，然後當時在聽的是紅色警戒的主題曲Hell March，於是這個計劃就出現了......

關於那個光速的問題，我要說的是，我不知道你有沒有學過高中物理課的光學部分——光在進入不同介質之後速度是會變化的，而且不同波長的光速度會變得不一樣。這樣的話，只需要射入介質，然後再射出來，就可以把光區分開了（類似於三棱鏡的）。

然後一一解答你的問題
1.心靈能力的概念是：用思維和意念所産生的能量對物質組成的現實世界構成影響。心靈能力主要表現為：念動、遙感、煉成和能量操控。所有的“魔法”效果都可以由這四者組合來完成。比如風魔法就是讓空氣快速流動，火魔法就是提高溫度+煉成燃料，冰魔法就是降低溫度+煉成水汽；而幻術就是操縱對方大腦裏面的腦電波。

2.有的，我曾經畫過一張不過比較粗糙，所以正在打算繪制比較詳細的地圖。

3.東部44區沒有什麼太特殊的地方，只不過那是接壤地區，所以匪兵可以比較容易的接近。當時的情況是軍隊收縮到中央地區，保護秘密研究計劃，周邊地區全部交給傳送網絡裏的高階聖堂武士。而另一點就是科涅爾的偵察網絡是以“心靈探測器”為中心的，也就是說對於一般人不是特別的敏感，對於機械就更不敏感。而44區大部分都是森林，龍族是“隱居”在那裏的，所以官方沒有許多這個地區的資料，也沒有重點防護。聖堂武士在44區戰役裏面遲到，就是因為軍方在偵測到大批腦死亡訊號之後才下令出擊的。

4.主角群的強弱，裏面有寫。是這一段：裏要說一下人體的強弱程度。理論上講，聖堂武士團裏面有好幾個人都能摧毀敵方軍隊，但是只有多博能夠活到最後。有些人可以憑自己的能力進行防禦，但是如果正中的話，即使是手榴彈的爆破也是致命的。而M.E.G.A部隊因為有裝甲防護，所以能夠抵擋彈片殺傷。但是比火箭彈更加重型的武器就只能閃避了。

5.事實上從Anaga雇傭匪兵進行邊境滲透的情況來看，接壤地區一直就在走火。這個世界有兩塊大陸，上面間隔的分布著四個大的國家。當初間隔分布是為了防止超級集團的形成，但是在冷戰局勢之下，似乎超級集團還是不可避免的形成了。現在人類和獸人之間的火藥味頗濃，軍備競賽也在不停的搞。也可以說，現在雙方看對方都不順眼，所以是積極備戰、消極防戰。所以冷戰應該會在短期內變成真正的世界範圍的戰爭，也就是“第三次種族大戰”。

6.似乎沒有中立勢力。因為在第二次種族大戰的中前期，雙方都推行過鐵幕政策，“如果你不是盟友，那麼你就是敵人”。於是現在所有的勢力都合並到這四個大國裏面了。

7.肯定會有反派角色的，目前已經設計的有3個，已經畫出來的只有一個。以後我會貼上來的。

8.靈魂荒蕪者從事的是比謀殺更為惡劣的“剝奪靈魂”的犯罪。這種罪行的性質就等同於把活人扔進爐子裏面當作燃料來燒，所以通緝靈魂荒蕪者是國際慣例。但是就因為國際上的通緝，導致了靈魂石（封存了別人生命力量的高能量體）的價格激增，有一些人為了高額利潤甘願铤而走險。

然後，其實那四個名字也讓我正經頭痛了很長時間。那麼都改成聖堂開頭的好了：聖堂衛士、聖堂勇士、聖堂戰士、聖堂武士....

其他覺得不對勁的地方也盡管說，有你們的質疑才能有我的改進，呵呵  :Very Happy:

----------


## azovazov

唔阿，才剛回文，馬上就收到文章回復的通知。
看來閣下相當的在意自己的作品阿。

這個嘛，應該是在下失言了，少加了一個條件。光在真空中，不論是哪一種色光的速度都是一樣的。至於閣下在回文中所說的，應該是色散現像，成因則是在介質中，各種色光通過介質的速度不一樣(不過頻率還是沒變)，所以就分了開來。一般是用折射率來說明。

話說回來，假如真有一種材料可以讓某一種色光用相對快很多的速度通過，鐵幕的第一部份就算ok。在小說中創造出一種特別材料並不算什麼特別難的事。不過其他部分...就，加油吧(嘆)。

不過，事實上，科幻小說並不須要完整的技術理論。拿鐵幕來說，只要能把鐵幕的能力、限制、和特別註記寫出來就可以了。

像是，
鐵幕的功能：能夠防禦任何形式的攻擊，不論是物理上還是心靈上。此外，在作用期間，也可以防止一切形式的偵查。在他們眼中，鐵幕隴罩的區域就像是被一個半圓罩起來，無法看透。
鐵幕的限制：由於須要大量的能源才能供應鐵幕的運作，所以鐵幕不太可能帶著走(畢竟沒辦法帶著核能電場亂跑)，只會配置在能量充足，或是具有高價值的場所。至於鐵幕的有效範圍約略是一公里，並且在運作其間會吃掉大部分的電力，也就是說，整個城市會處於停電狀態。不過有自己的能源供應的設施並不會有影響。
特別注記：目前似乎有研發可攜帶的小範圍一次性鐵幕？

當然，加上一些科學原理可以增加深度，不過得要是正確的才行，自創也可以(不過要合理)，絕對不要亂掰，會失去可信度的。
附帶一提，在下好奇啟動鐵幕之後，在鐵幕的範圍內又不幸有心靈能力的人會變成什麼樣子呢？

另外，還有些問題。

主角們真的打起來大概可以一打幾呢？單人硬碰整個軍隊應該是不太可能的事情(老實說這真的有點誇張)。另外在人設上，有些人的能力應該可以加上限制。不然像是多博的軍團領主無限招喚，這實在是有點強過頭？

聖堂武士被暗殺的可能性？例如不小心被狙擊？

還有整個聖堂的人數約200人，會不會太少？(應該說是國家不會很大？)

柯涅爾解放統一體的對手是阿納加軍政共和國阿？不然也不會用心靈雷達了。可是阿納加還有機械部隊吧？柯涅爾有反制辦法嗎？

靈魂石就像電池一樣阿，還是特別高效率的那一種的？

還有，「帶電粒子可以沿著磁感線運動」。帶電粒子不一定吧，右手定則說...
極光的成因也不是因為太陽風...

----------


## Ghostalker

事實上鐵幕理論和磁暴理論原本都是奉獻給C&C社區的....然後就直接沿用過來了。
鐵幕的功能：防禦任何形式的攻擊。但是並不防止偵查......因為鐵幕的電子層會在雷達上標出一個大的白噪區域，區域中心就是目標。在外界看來，被鐵幕保護的單位是發暗紅色光的。
鐵幕的限制：鐵幕的限制有兩方面。一方面是鐵幕不能對裸露人員（也就是說，在車輛、建築物外面的人）使用，因為激發鐵幕效應的強光束會嚴重燒傷他們；第二方面就是鐵幕需要一個大的濾波器，且需要被鐵幕保護的目標必須處在這個濾波器能夠直接照射到的地方。而這個濾波器也是很大的弱點。第三個限制就是，被施加了鐵幕的單位無法形成穩定量子波形，因此不能接受超時空轉換的援助。

鐵幕啓動之後，鐵幕範圍內（被鐵幕保護的建築物、車輛內）的心靈能力人會受到一定影響，這就如同天黑之後，開燈的屋子裏的人看不清楚屋子外面的人是一樣的，但是並不會覺得刺眼......

而“帶電粒子沿著磁感線運動”呢....是這麼回事。帶電粒子如果做切割磁感線運動的話，那麼就因為洛侖茲力的關係而開始打轉...但是如果帶電粒子沿著磁感線方向徑向進入，那麼是不會受到洛侖茲力的。極光，其實是大氣層氣體受到來自太陽的帶電粒子激發而發光的現象，應該算是氣體激光的天然版本。但是之所以經常發生在兩極，是因為帶電粒子沿著磁感線聚集到兩極的緣故。

然後...主角們真的打起來的話，一個人對付敵人軍隊側翼應該是沒問題（當然，這要求主角“全力以赴”）。而“全力以赴”就是有限制的，比如說天擇的“特殊狀態只能在一定的情緒條期間下被激活”。而軍團領主這個技能，也是有很大限制的。比如召喚數量、持續時間、操縱範圍這些都不是無限大。而且相對於Anaga的心靈雷達而言，如此大規模的召喚實在太顯眼了，根本就沒法隱蔽。而且隨著力量的消耗，操縱的靈敏度會逐漸下降、軍隊的數量也會漸漸減少的。

聖堂武士被暗殺的可能性也是有的，但也不是象一般人那樣很容易被暗殺....比如天擇身邊有風盾可以偏轉子彈軌道，比如多博平時就穿防彈衣（囧），比如Xenon是機械身體一般子彈打不動之類的......但是如果真的讓子彈打進去了，那也和一般人沒什麼區別。

整個聖堂武士團的人數大約200人，但是高級團員只有15人，這是為了保證“精英”的地位。我一開始也覺得有些少，但是如果15個人幾乎都是能摧毀小股軍隊的，那麼也就差不多了。如果這樣的人有上千個，那麼打仗就不需要正規軍了....

柯涅爾的對手是阿納加，這個沒錯~~在真正戰爭爆發的時候，除了心靈探測器之外，傳統雷達也會使用的，而且還有MW的間諜衛星圖像，阿納加機械化軍是很難隱藏的；而且柯涅爾擁有這四個國家裏面最重型的坦克（這個在圖區裏面討論過，是機動性類似於一般坦克的重型坦克），雖然編制不是很多，但是這也說明柯涅爾的裝甲部隊並不弱。

靈魂石是超高效率的能源，在黑市上交易。



PS：一方面是對文章的重視，另一方面是很少能找到對設定這麼熱衷的人，而且也很久沒有碰到和我探討科技原理的人了....我很高興，呵呵。

----------


## azovazov

Ghostalker大的效率還真高呀...(笑)

事實上，在下也認為和人討論設定是一件相當有趣的一件事。

那麼，就開始吧。

鐵幕理論和磁暴理論就直接跳過好了。反正c&c也沒想出合理解釋。Ghostalker如果想要把他補完也是可以的...(笑)

關於鐵幕的持續時間和準備時間？作用範圍？至於所謂的「濾波器」是類似中繼站的東西嗎？也就是說鐵幕可以藉著「濾波器」來投射到很遠的地方？有多遠呢？這個「濾波器」的設置條件？(這個濾波器的辭讓在下覺得很怪，老是讓在下想成是用來過濾某種頻率的裝置，還是他的確是？)

不過基本上，這些問題有點鑽牛角尖了。因為在故事中沒有提到的話，設定稿也可以不寫。不過在下覺得，有這些資料的話，也許在劇情上可以有更多發展。

鐵幕的使用方式：
1.讓鐵幕直接轟擊目標地，殺死未在保護之下的人員。
2.防禦敵方的攻擊。
3.拖延時間。

還有其它的使用方式嗎？在戰術上可以怎麼用呢？真是好奇。可能要來點腦力激蕩會比較好。

其實在下認為，具有心靈能了的人被鐵幕罩住，下場就跟被逼的不得不看強光的人一樣，設定成這樣會比較好。這樣鐵幕的用途可能會比較廣，而且其雙面的性質(敵我不分)，比較有深度。

這樣也許可以寫出悲劇英雄？

某個城市的徹退戰，戰鬥目標是掩護居民徹退。侵入者也是心靈步隊。就在最後山窮水盡的時候，聖堂武士們在明知道隴罩在鐵幕下會有什麼下場，仍然使出了自爆技 ── 以自己為餌，將敵方牽制住，並投下鐵幕。

當然，在防守的中間可以從「大家一起活著離開」，寫到「必需使用自爆技」，然後最後祈許活著離開的人有「明天的希望」來增加深度。

如何？

關於「帶電粒子沿著磁感線運動」：

雖然說，「帶電粒子沿著磁感線方向徑向進入，那麼是不會受到洛侖茲力的」是沒錯，但是這不代表「帶電粒子一定要跟著磁力線走」。

然後是極光：

太陽風雖然是極光成因之一，不過通常是會產生散射極光。因為帶電粒子擊中高空氫原子，發出白霧一樣的光芒。而發生在兩極的極光則是因為地球的范艾倫輻射帶被太陽風的壓力給擠壓，在輻射帶的電荷往兩極移動，才撞上稍微低的氮氧分子，為綠光和紅光。這兩個原因是最主要的極光產生的原因，當然還有其它產生極光的方式。

不過到這好像就跑題了。

回到正題。

平常聖堂武士在處理些什麼事情呢？對手是什麼？如何知道哪裡發生了事情呢？猜想聖堂武士的主要對手應該也是擁有心靈力量的對手吧？因為阿納加的機械部隊難以隱藏，能進入就剩非機械的部隊。要是沒有心靈力量的人交給當地解決就可以了。

這麼說來，阿納加也對聖堂武士的行蹤相當的清楚。不過柯涅爾似乎沒有非心靈部隊，也難怪Ghostalker大沒提到阿納加有普通雷達了。(或者是不是那麼的擅長？不過對手有個高科技國，沒有反制專案的話...)

不過話說回來，77狼族聯合共同體有弱點嗎...？跟她打起來好像只會一面倒的樣子。

複活裝置可以修改基因，但是大家都知道基因岐異過大的物種是不會有後代的，這對柯涅爾來說好像並不是一件好事？還是提到的角色是特例？

另外，在人類陣營中有沒有獸人的存在？這個問題倒過來呢？如果沒有的話，打起來要是不小心訴諸種族的話，可能會以單方面滅絕結束。所以為了後面的結局著想，可能還是須要一些中立勢力。像是邊境交易城或是在星球外的繞地太空船？

阿，在科幻設定稿中，可以有理論沒關系，但是在下覺得名字最好是不要提到。紅色警戒是「近未來」，出現人名可以增加聯接感。但是Ghostalker大的世界是「遠未來」，設定上似乎跟地球沒什麼關系，提到地球上的人名只會增加困惑。不過如果是惡搞或是埋伏筆就沒關系。大概可以用「在傳說中的黎明年代，科技開始發展的年代初期就知道的某某理論，其作者的名字已經埋藏在曆史之中。這個理論說明了......」來做表述。

----------


## Ghostalker

呵呵...“濾波器”是用來選定特定頻率光線的東西。濾波器是鐵幕發生器的一部分。鐵幕效應就是靠著這個濾波器投射出去的。

關於極光，我特意去查了一下。雖然太陽風壓縮了地球磁層，但是並非因此才聚集到兩極。官方的解釋是“帶電粒子被俘或到兩極”。也就是說磁場還是有引導作用的。

平常聖堂武士就是在處理邊境問題。十五個人處理整個國境.....在局勢緊張的時候也是很忙的呢。對手就是Anaga的滲透部隊。這些滲透部隊裏面有賞金匪兵，也有僞裝為匪兵的軍人。偵測手段就是間諜衛星和和心靈探測器。對方也是擁有心靈能力的古老國度，所以也有不少和聖堂武士實力相當的對手。

柯涅爾有心靈能力稍微弱一些的人，但是非常少。阿納加雖然有普通雷達，但是他們的心靈雷達上是幫定精神強制電波的，所以他們更願意使用心靈雷達。對於考斯特裏的全機械化部隊......也只好使用坦克部隊硬去抵擋。

MW77的弱點在於害怕心靈部隊和黑客入侵。 

至於基因的問題....的確修改過基因之後是不會有後代的，但是如果可以不停重塑自己的身體，也就不需要後代了吧？呵呵 況且也不是每一個人都有資格/有願望去塑造自己身體的。 

人類陣營中沒有獸人存在，因為沒有獸人願意過去......但是反過來，的確有一些人類在獸人國家中。而且現在的局勢是：柯涅爾的態度是想要盡量減少傷亡，既不想發起單方面的侵略也不想被別人先下手。但是基於第二條原因，柯涅爾可能會在局勢惡化的時候首先發起進攻。但是在取得絕對優勢之後，柯涅爾人肯定無心戀戰；而MW77也很珍惜士兵，不會去挑戰阿納加的心靈部隊的。

呵.....名字嘛......因為火山埋葬了許多史前的建築物、資料之類的，這些都是可以挖掘出來的確鑿證據。這也是“第一紀元”的曆史被流傳下來的原因。

另外，你對鐵幕裝置的估計非常正確，劇情設計也很合理...我會考慮的   :Smile:

----------


## azovazov

嗯，關於極光的討論就先停一下吧，因為和設定稿沒什麼直接關系。

柯涅爾不是以重型坦克見長嗎？如果沒記錯的話，柯涅爾的坦克駕駛員好像要具備心靈能力(不過不知道是哪一種。)？要是具有心靈能力的人不多的話，柯涅爾的問題可就大啦。人員的替補會成為一個很遭糕的問題。

關於Anaga的雷達部分，是否可以再說清楚一點？不過要是和故事無關的話，沒有答案也沒關系。不過跟具柯涅爾的態度，應該是會用到這一部分。

MW77就是人少，但是科技高的國家。不過為什麼會害怕心靈部隊呢？

柯涅爾和阿納加的心靈部隊好像在本質上並不一樣？

另外，複活裝置，長生不老的新道標？

唔，靈魂荒蕪者也算是聖堂武士的工作之一？

MW77好像有很多神奇的東西。不知道她們怎麼反抗心靈部隊？

聖堂武士和軍隊是不同的系統嗎？和政府的關系？

除了那15位可以趴趴走的聖堂以外，其他的人員的工作？

聖堂武士團的選拔標準，「必須要通過心靈探測器的掃描，確認沒有任何負面性格之後才能進行真正的測試。」這條要不要修改一下？主要角色要嘛變節、要嘛原來是俘虜、要嘛是實驗品，真的可以通過這個標準嗎？

柯涅爾的傳送是由MW77提供的？傳送裝置的限置？

突然想到，寫出一個會迷路的聖堂是很有意思的事情。(也許可以加上老是遺失東西，像是把自己傳送器給不小心丟掉。)

聖堂武士的主要作戰方法是單打？有小組嗎？

有設定的角色都是聖堂的阿。

磁能武器？EMP嗎？

---------------------

題外話，請問有故事嗎？

而且在下好像一直在問問題。

----------


## Ghostalker

柯涅爾的精英坦克部隊全部由念動兵來駕駛，但是除此之外也有普通坦克。

阿納加的雷達也是主要偵測心靈波動的。但是肯定也有電磁波雷達......但是他們的心靈雷達同時也是思想強制電波發生器，用來鞏固占領區的統治的。

柯涅爾心靈部隊就是超能力部隊，但是阿納加心靈部隊是心靈控制部隊。

MW77的人沒有心靈能力，如果碰到對方心兵的話，一打一個準..... 

複活裝置的限制是，腦必須無大的損傷，如果腦死，就沒辦法複活

靈魂荒蕪者是聖堂武士的主要工作，在利益的驅使下，他們總是陰魂不散

MW77的東西確實很稀奇，不過他們要想反抗心靈部隊是很難的......一般只有超遠程打擊能夠奏效（但是MW77的超遠程打擊很致命啊.....）

聖堂武士是類似於特種部隊的一個軍種，也一樣歸軍部統帥。但是只有同時是議員和將軍的人才有權利指揮他們

其他聖堂武士的工作一般是間諜一類的。 

選拔標準.....變節是棄暗投明......俘虜、試驗品也許會有仇恨，但是這個並不影響對國家的態度啊。 

柯涅爾的傳送裝置確實是MW77提供的。在一般情況下，實在各個地方有傳送節點（類似金屬屋子的東西，進入之後傳送），戰爭時期MW77會把真正的遠程超市空傳送裝置拿過來，那個東西可以憑空傳送，不過距離有限。同樣只能讓車輛傳送。 

哈哈...迷路...但是有心靈通訊，總部會給指示的啊

一般是兩三人一組出動

目前為止還沒有給別的人作設定，但是肯定會有

磁能武器是靠磁能定位發射電弧的武器

--------------------- 

故事有，不過在紙上....囧 我得找機會敲上來

----------


## azovazov

嗯，其它的聖堂武士都是間諜阿...

還以為會有像是情報分析、整備、管理、補給之類的不同分組說。(不過這方面就在下一點都不擅長。)

可能還要有公關？這樣國民們才會對聖堂有好感吧？
不然聖堂每次出擊都會見血，被人叫烏鴉應該不為過...

選拔標準是對國家的忠誠度阿？仇恨也算負面情緒啦，要不要改一下敘述？

不過話說回來，當時通過了，可是現在仍然有辦法背叛吧？所以要定時複檢？

傳送裝置有距離限置嗎？去很遠的地方可能要轉運站？一次可以傳多少人(排隊)？傳送過程須要的時間？接連兩次傳送需要的間格時間？

也許阿納加可以進行這樣的作戰：
將間諜送入柯涅爾，在同一時間把一條線上的傳送站給炸了，柯涅爾就直接被分成兩半了...

MW77沒有像是「心靈防護罩」之類的東西阿？不然MW77的研發部長被心靈控制一下，科技就被偷光光啦。

事實上，創造一個喜角是有必要的，這樣可以舒解緊張的劇情。而且也是有人是那種，就算說的很明白，連地圖都畫了，還是可以迷路的傻瓜(笑)。

心靈溝通是所有心靈力量的人的基礎阿？

在下以為還是可以分門別類一下。本宣天擇看起來就不太像會用心靈通訊的人呢。還是說有一個能力就是心靈溝通的人坐在總部？這樣只能單方面的溝通？距離可以多遠？這樣的人材可要好好把握阿(笑)。

不過是大家的基礎的話也是有趣的一件事吧？也許在睡夢中，還要對抗對方的心靈干擾？

----------


## Ghostalker

國民對聖堂武士的印象都很好.....當然八卦新聞也超多的.....而且聖堂武士一般不是出擊見血，而是看到快要見血了才出擊...... 

選拔標準....你說得也對，這個我要去修改一下。

要說背叛的話，很難。其實有仇恨背景也是很實用的，因為這樣的人更容易死心塌地的辦事情。基地裏直接就有心靈雷達，如果掃描到“叛變意識”就會直接發出警報的。

柯涅爾境內只有一種傳送裝置，就是雙向定點傳送。也就是說，只能從一個傳送站點進入，然後從其他傳送站點出現，每個傳送站點一次只能搭載兩個人，需要的充能時間比較短。而MW77的傳送是雙向半定點傳送，只要在一個超時空轉換儀的覆蓋範圍之內，從哪裏開始、到哪裏結束都沒關係，只是需要較長的充能時間。 

呵呵~~間諜進入柯涅爾核心地區很難的，除了非常邊緣的傳送站之外，其他傳送站都是在軍事基地內部的。而軍事基地內部有心靈探測器...

MW77有超時空隔絕係統。重要人物確實是應該在裏面受到保護的，但是量子波形輻射對身體有損害，所以不到緊急時刻不會用這個。MW77倒是也有心靈探測器（柯涅爾援助的），所以能夠偵察到擁有心靈能力的人。

呵呵，戲劇角色嘛，那個是肯定會有的~~~那15人裏面很有一些搞笑的人呢。

CFKL（the Combined Forces of Konell Legion柯涅爾聯合軍團）總部以及各直屬分部裏面都擁有心靈通訊中心，包括了心靈探測器和心靈溝通設備......但是這種遠程溝通也是要建立在心靈探測器的增幅基礎上的，普通人之間的心靈溝通需要距離非常近（一般在百米之內）。一般情況下是不會用心靈溝通的，因為心靈溝通比聲音溝通還要麻煩，連牆壁都無法阻隔......要控制心靈溝通的範圍非常難，很容易被別人“偷聽”到。

----------


## 白袍狐仙

你們...是在演雙簧嗎...=  ="

好多東西逆...= ="

不過Ghost大大，依這種氣勢來看，寫出來的小說一定很不錯!

但是關於人設部分，感覺角色太多(如果全部是主角的話，沒有其餘會特別出現名字的)，可能會出現一堆花瓶喔...

許多的細節由於在學校沒有充裕的時間，不能一一細看，還要先說聲抱歉了!!
上數學課去!!
(逃...)

----------


## Ghostalker

呵呵，謝謝狐仙~~~

這個會很長....被別人評論為“會在摔死之前餓死的大坑”......

關於角色，因為這些都是真人...有一些是他們想要加入進來的，於是花瓶是肯定會有的啦...

----------


## azovazov

潛水了一陣子。

聖堂快見血出擊？預知？從傳送站到事發地點應該是要時間的吧？

也許可以寫一段敵方玩弄預警系統...。

然後，心靈通訊很困難？是因為有人講大家都聽的到？

那麼聖堂的連絡工具是？

可是就像聲音一樣，頻率太高太低，耳朵聽不到。也許有人可以發出「特殊」的心靈通訊，其他人接收不到。

角色都寫設定了，變成花瓶很可惜阿。

也許可以一章讓一些角色登場，下一章再換其他角色，或者是在外傳出場？

想知道故事長什麼樣子。

----------


## Ghostalker

話說我也潛水了一陣子......囧 

由於柯涅爾的偵察方式是間諜衛星+心靈傳感器，所以要預知是很難的。在對方進入柯涅爾國境線之前，都有阿納加的精神強制電波幹擾，很難用心靈感應器偵測；而國境線地區一般都是濃密的森林地帶（包括産說中龍族遺族的聚居地也被推測在這附近）間諜衛星和偵察飛機都難以觀察的非常準確。所以一般只有出現“強烈威脅腦信號”或者“非自然性腦死亡信號”，或者間諜衛星清楚地發現了敵軍的時候，才會把聖堂武士部署出去。雙定點式超時空傳送部署速度非常快，但是還是沒辦法每次都趕在敵人之前。 

一般情況下用心靈感應通訊的確很困難，但是專用的心靈通訊中心和受過訓練的通訊員可以在很大程度上克服這種困難。順便說說....能夠進行準確心靈控制的都是高手，如果一個人腦中突然出現了別人的聲音，而左右其他人對此毫無反應的話.....那個人多半就有麻煩了，呵呵。

聖堂武士的聯絡工具主要就是利用基地裏的心靈通訊作中轉，然後進行聯絡。

確實有可能有可屏蔽心靈通訊，就類似於加密電碼。但是這個很難做到......

呵，我會盡量讓角色都豐滿一些的，盡量少出現花瓶......

----------


## azovazov

所以還是挨打了才反擊嘛...

真是神奇的設定。

anaga使用強烈的精神干擾來阻止聖堂聯絡的可能性？

anaga的心靈通訊對手？竊聽？

可能用無線電還比較省成本？

----------


## Ghostalker

因為是非常時期嘛。軍隊收縮、自動防禦武器還在研制之中，當然被動了~

由於兩個大國都是擁有心靈能力的，所以精神幹擾如果被發送到對方國家內部，就和向對方國家發射導彈沒有什麼區別了......那就會被當成不宣而戰的。

竊聽心靈通訊是可以做到的。但是這個時候精神回路全開，如果對方發送攻擊性的精神信號，就凶多吉少了~

無線電.....無線電的阻礙太多了，比如天氣，比如太陽活動之類的......心靈裏沒有這些影響，而且需要攜帶的設備也輕便的多。

----------


## Ghostalker

呵呵.....合夥人把傳說中的“龍言魔法”也給拉進來了啊....那麼繼續解釋好了
一般來講，對於精神力的操縱，很難提高效率。於是，人們研究出了一些方法，通過自我催眠來強制提高效率。從視覺（符陣）、聽覺（咒語）和觸覺（手印）方面都有類似的研究。如果集中力較強而不需要這些輔助，單純的控制靈氣，則是被稱為“去除前奏”的施術技巧。 
由於新世紀裏面能夠使用心靈能力的人/人獸都是心靈能力較強的，所以“前奏”早已經失傳了。於是，能夠讓這種能力複蘇的人.......就強到爆了.......沒有特殊體質是沒辦法對付的  而且能力超常、壽命也超常的“龍族身體”原本就算是一種特殊體質，而借助了龍族大腦中的特殊神經結構而被研究出來的“龍言魔法”就更是強勁了。加之，如果再加上了機械強化組件（不管是超載型還是能源型）都是可以讓能力翻倍的。而如果是沒有意識而被別人操縱的話，更是可以破除大腦中原本的限制，而達到超越普通情況的力量。
好吧，目前的對手就是被精神麻痹之後再被操縱、然後還加上了機械組件、然後還會龍言的龍......
不過倒也不是沒有對抗的希望。念力素質可以根據發揮的方式分為兩種，主動提升型和被動增幅型。主動提升型可以發揮自己100%甚至150%左右的能力，隨時隨地都可以發動，幾乎不受情緒影響。而被動增幅型則相反，平時沒辦法發揮全力，但是在一定條件下可以讓能力翻倍。雷塞將軍和本宣天擇就是非常典型的被動增幅型，但是本宣天擇的特征更加明顯。通常情況下只能發揮全力的20%不到，但是危急時刻能夠發揮出差不多650%的力量，如果不怕能力反噬打開身上的七個符印的話，還能再翻幾乎一倍。這一部分是因為本宣家的特殊體質，另一方面也和他自己的性格和經曆有關。

附錄：聖堂武士團每個人的特殊狀態

本宣天擇（他的狀態最多......就靠這個混飯吃的）
保護者模式：出現眼標，初級能力解鎖。基本指數不提升，體力增加。靈氣量增加。
高級保護者模式：眼標進化，高級能力解鎖。基本指數小幅度提升，體力增加。靈氣量增加。
複仇者模式：眼標改變，特殊能力解鎖。基本指數大幅提升，體力稍稍增加。靈氣量大幅增加。
犧牲模式：眼標改變，基本指數出現驚人的增幅，體力由於消耗加快而反而顯得減少，由於移動/攻擊速度大大加快，所以不使用特殊能力。靈氣量爆增。
守衛模式：這是特殊狀態，在本宣家曆代的戰士中都沒有出現。眼標在變化成型之前就崩散，進而擴展到整個虹膜。能力改變。對重物體的操縱能力極端下降，對輕物體的操縱能力極端上升。能夠把空氣壓縮到岩石的密度，並且以此為武器。格鬥術大幅削弱，遠程特殊能力大幅度加強，基本招式改變。體力基本不變，靈氣量大幅增加。

沃爾夫·米加
黑暗複蘇：在被強迫回憶起黑暗的記憶時，理智會被壓制，轉入瘋狂痛苦的發泄。毛色會改變，靈氣量/體力爆增，火焰性質轉變。普通的火焰靈氣只是帶有高溫，而暨由轉變之後的靈氣所發動的“血焰”能夠讓強制讓物體升溫，也就是說，沒有它點不燃的東西.....

藍龍小助
異化刺激：這是曾經被注射過類病毒之後留下的後遺症，雖然理論上可以治好但是具體方法還在研究之中。在一定的誘導之下（不是憤怒那麼簡單，至少需要催眠術）才能發生。異化刺激可以讓體力、力量、靈氣量都大幅增加，但是也同樣會讓他産生幻覺。進入這種狀態之後，他會毫不留情的攻擊幻覺中的敵人，但是這個敵人對應著現實中的誰就不一定了。異化刺激的特點是眼睛因為充血而發紅。

羅伊奧·亞倫
虛空之刃：當他認為情況非常麻煩的時候，會關掉平時用來輔助控制靈氣的集中裝置，並且把所有力量都用在刀刃上。這時候，刀刃的能量會高到足以砍開空間裂隙。進入這種狀態的時候，他戰鬥時平常穿的鬥篷會消失，並且刀的樣子會改變。

雨宮紫宛
絕對領域：拉下頭帶成為眼罩，封閉了平常的視覺之後，用絕對視野從能量上來感知敵人。並且展開能夠同時操縱自己和敵人能量的絕對領域，讓這個領域內所有的能量流動都在自己的掌握之中。這是可怕的能力，尤其是對於近身戰的敵人而言。特征就是拉下頭帶。

達格諾斯
心靈傷蝕：當金屬護腕脫落、代表著黑暗經曆的舊傷複發的時候，心靈上的傷痕也會一起複發。基本上類似於米加的“黑暗複蘇”，但是“黑暗複蘇”可以主觀發動，而心靈傷蝕必須要護腕脫落，才能從一種特殊的、類似於催眠術的方式而引發。

埃克桑
機械超載：用機械回路來代替大腦中限制能量的部分，從而將身體的力量發揮到極致。同時機械也能增加靈氣總量。超載總共分為三段，每一段能夠承受的能量不同。但是不管在哪一段，如果超過了能夠承受的能量，機械會自動讓腦休息，轉而進入自動操縱模式，也就是說，會毫不留情地殺死敵人。特征是身體上出現類似於電路的能量條紋，而且出現可視化的能量組成的機械翅膀。

塔芙拉努
嚴寒凍結：這是個主動發動的能力，提升自己對溫度的操作效率，並且提升對敵人抵抗的擊破能力。能夠在大範圍內進行凍結，包括任何液體，而且基本無視對方的冰冷抗性。在這種嚴寒中，連大氣也會一起結晶。沒有特殊特征，只能從對話和衣帶的飄動狀態來判斷。

多博
軍團領主：他召喚出千軍萬馬，用坦克履帶翻耕每一寸土地！沒什麼特殊值得介紹的，但是單單這一點已經非常強了。不需要特征，看到他背後沖出軍隊就是了。

影狼·子夜
暫無特殊狀態/具體情況詢問相關人員中

基督ZZZ
自我主宰：善於操縱別人的基督ZZZ也一樣能夠完全控制自己。當他認為值得拼死一搏的時候，他會操縱自己，以便解除限制，進行幾乎不可能的戰鬥。和一般的操縱不同，他的操縱是按照編寫好的程序進行的。在自我主宰狀態下，他的程序會被強制執行，哪怕是被判斷為死循環的程序也不例外。如此，他的力量會變成原來的數倍，配合上身體強化盔甲組件，也是不可忽視的戰鬥力。特征是，原本不是戰鬥型的他忽然讓速度、力量都大幅度提升。

巴奧
暫無特殊狀態/具體情況詢問相關人員中

柯希·多格奈特
變身：變成真正的軀體，能力解鎖，靈氣量和力量也大大增加。而且這個過程幾乎不消耗能量。能夠解鎖一些非常強大的技能，所以他在戰場上的變身也是很有威懾力的。特征......相貌都改變了，就不需要特征了吧.....

克羅
冰霜幻瞳：這個狀態其實是瞳術引發的幻術。這個幻術能夠完全操縱對方的腦神經，而且由於是借助視覺發出的，所以完全沒辦法防備。當發動的時候，他會用無數的細小冰晶當作鏡子來進行反射，除非緊閉雙眼，否則必定會和他四目相對而落入這個幻境。特征也是眼標。

卡波克斯·達根克羅斯
能量反轉：卡波克斯從不攻擊任何人，他是專攻防禦的。但是，能量反轉狀態卻可以把自己周圍的靈氣和敵人周身的靈氣連為一體，然後再在內層設上防禦性的靈氣。因此，如果敵人攻擊他，傷害就會反彈到攻擊者身上，而他本人則毫發無傷。而且他還可以給一群敵人設置能量反轉，這樣的話，一個人攻擊他，所有敵人都會因為攻擊反彈而受傷。

----------


## azovazov

唔，雖然玩設定是一件相當有趣的事，不過太過頭也不好。

快貼文快貼文吧～

----------


## Ghostalker

我和克羅的對決...新小說的片斷
嚴格說來不算設定 但是也不是從頭開始的文章所以還是發在了這個帖子裏。

心理描寫有些混亂，因為沒有標出到底是誰想的。不過根據上下文應該能判斷出來吧……



上文：小助被引發出了幻覺，成為了敵對方。而且他的主要目標是我。現在我和其他另外兩個團員在邊境附近遭遇到了他。

小助發出了一些奇怪的聲音，然後一扇翅膀，兩股強勁的凍氣就沖了過來，克羅的身前凝結出了一道冰牆，擋住了攻擊，天擇一下子沒反應過來，被吹飛了出去。夾雜著冰碴的冷氣劃破了他的胳膊。

“這就是‘龍語者’的力量啊……”克羅看著小助，眯了起眼睛，“似乎沒有想像中的那麼強啊……”

“別動手！”天擇從地上爬起來，“他的目標只有我！你們不要插手！”

“……別開玩笑了！”克羅看了一眼地上的天擇，然後再次把視線轉會到小助身上，“他是敵人，必須消滅。”

“我都說過不行了！”天擇爬起來之後，居然朝向了作為自己人的克羅，“對我來說，我會判斷誰是敵人！”

“……本宣天擇，難道你也一樣失去理智了嗎……”克羅再次眯起了眼睛。

“……我這完全是清醒的選擇！”天擇捂著手臂上的傷口，說道，“如果你們都反對我，我會脫離組織行動！別逼我！”

“別開玩笑了！難道你想被通緝嗎？！”埃克桑也跟著喊到。

“哈哈……內讧了啊！小助，我們走！讓他們自相殘殺去吧！”卡博爾大笑著跳走了，小助也鼓起雙翼跟了過去。

“休想逃！”埃克桑想要追上去，但是卻被身後的力量震撼了。

“管好你們自己的麻煩吧！哈哈哈哈哈哈....”說著，卡博爾和小助就消失在了遠方的叢林裏。

“這是我一直以來的選擇，請別阻止我……”敵人開始逃走，小助也已經開始向國界之外移動了……“如果命運允許的話……我們還會再作戰友……但是……現在……”說完，天擇就想要追上去。

“說什麼都沒用。”說完這句話，克羅就閃現到了天擇對面。

天擇先是一驚，然後也鎮靜了下來。

“看來是沒辦法避免了啊。”他擡起頭，眼中滿是堅定。

“看來你也有覺悟了啊……至少不算是神志不清呢。”克羅還是一點表情都沒有。

埃克桑看看這邊又看看那邊，什麼也沒說。

一個是為了向拯救了自己的人報恩，另一個是為了向迫害過自己的人報仇，兩邊都沒有阻止的理由；況且，自己的能力，足夠來阻止這兩人嗎？就算現在阻止了，又能壓多久呢？只要問題的根源一曰不除，他們倆的鬥爭就會一直繼續；而雷塞將軍現在還有自己的使命，他也決不會太多的顧忌這兩人的事情。沒有個把月，這件事情的本源是沒辦法消除的；難道去找紫翼將軍嗎？但是紫翼將軍能做的也只是把這兩個人看管起來而已……但是，這兩個人怎麼可能被看管起來呢？尤其是天擇，那家夥急了可是誰都擋不住啊！現在我能做的，只是把戰敗的一方帶走罷了……

“埃克桑，你先回總部吧。如果是雷塞將軍的話，他不會因此而怪罪你的。”天擇的飄帶已經開始飛舞起來了，“我不會下殺手。”

“但是我會。”克羅的翅膀從後面伸展了出來，額頭前的第四支角也出現了。他用翅膀輕輕的扇了一下，跳到了半空，然後隨著他的下落，地上的冰柱也長了起來，支撐住了他。

天擇眼中“複仇者”的記號漸漸浮現了出來。自從小助被帶走之後，他就可以隨時隨地進入複仇者的狀態戰鬥了。對手是新成員！凡是進入聖堂武士團的人都不好惹，況且他曾經是聖光翼，還被改造過！而且因為來的時候自己完全專注於對小助那邊形勢的研究，所以完全不了解他的能力！而且對方也不打算留手……這一仗不太好打啊……不過有一點很清楚：輸了的話，小助就危險了！我還能記得之前不知為什麼而生存的痛苦！是小助讓我有了可保護的人！是他讓我的力量有了真正的用途！我不能輸！就算要拼盡全力，就算要為此承受生命危險，也再所不惜！

克羅周身也漸漸被浮冰環繞。如果沒錯，那個實驗室和藍龍族被襲擊的那場軍事行動有直接關係。全族的性命！就算那個小助可能是信風的後代，但那又怎樣！與其崇拜傳說中的前輩，還不如為屍骨未寒的同胞們報酬！而且，自己身上究竟還有什麼改造，這些改造會有什麼後果，都還不清楚！不能被這種事情所阻攔！那些凶手一定要付出代價！為了達到這個目的，就算牽連進去再多的人也無所謂！曾經的“聖堂武士領主”究竟有多強？其他的聖堂武士很忌諱那段經曆，那麼，究竟強到了什麼程度？算了！根本管不了那麼多！不管是怎麼強的對手，只要阻擋都必須消滅！絕對不允許失敗！

“如果你不想先攻過來的話，那麼我就動手了……”克羅說著，無數的冰針已經朝向天擇飛去，天擇的身影一閃，毫不費力地閃開了。

“……”克羅盯著天擇的身影，沒有落到地上的冰針轉了向，繼續向天擇追去。

試探嗎……他應該知道這樣程度的攻擊對我完全無效啊。天擇想著，但是不管怎麼樣，沒機會仔細想了！先攻擊再說！天擇一邊躲閃飛過來的冰針一邊沖向克羅，繞道了他的後方，跳起來嘗試從後面踢他的鎖骨。

克羅根本連頭都沒轉，正確地說是連眼珠都沒轉一下。天擇在發動踢擊的前一瞬間，和克羅在冰表面的反射中對了一下眼。然後，就在天擇踢中他之前，他和天擇之間瞬間凍結出了一塊新的浮冰，浮冰挨了那一下，碎裂了；但是天擇的攻勢也因此被化解了。與此同時，成千上萬的冰針飛了過來，從斜上方飛落下來。

“嗚，沒想到……”天擇本能地用雙手擋在頭和胸的前面，但是這又能有什麼用呢？針把他砸落在地上，草地上居然被砸出了滾滾的塵埃。

塵埃忽然開始了快速的翻滾，然後被旋風撕裂。天擇本人正毫發無損的站在裏面，對高高在上的克羅怒目而視。

把位置升高，因而從後方快速轉向的偷襲就沒辦法成功了；而因為在空中所以沒辦法及時轉向，容易被這種遠程技能打中。果然，是專門為了對付我的戰術啊。但是，為什麼他能看到突然出現在背後的我？就算可以從冰的反射上看到，但是冰的角度只有那麼一點，怎麼可能全程跟蹤我的動作……

居然只是一踢就破解了我那可以抵擋火焰靈氣的冰盾，這是什麼力量啊……而且為什麼那麼多的冰針，一根都沒中……而且原本是刺向一個方向的，為什麼會以那種分散的角度插在地上……

天擇盯著克羅的冰塊，在上面看到了克羅雙眼的鏡像。原來如此！怪不得可以跟蹤我的動作！對眼的那一瞬間的奇怪感覺……改造……難道說，他有瞳術嗎？糟了！對格鬥者來說，“動作”就是一切！如果對方能看穿動作的話，就完全被壓制了啊！難不成在這裏就要打開……別開玩笑了！那樣的話，就根本沒體力再追過去了啊！但是，如果不解決這家夥的話……

克羅也正從冰塊的鏡像上反觀著天擇。如果沒記錯的話，現在明明沒有風啊……那麼他的飄帶是怎麼回事……為什麼會飛舞？如果說是被靈氣吹飛的話，為什麼眼睛裏沒有看到靈氣的光芒呢……難道是他周身的風嗎……對了……他被稱為“風的繼承人”呢……這能力居然能這麼用啊……一方面用風來驅動自己的身體增加威力，另一方面也讓身體周圍的空氣流動來偏轉我的攻擊……對於我這種不擅長近身戰的人來說，真是麻煩的能力啊……難道要用“那個”嗎……

“你的攻擊全部無效……現在停止的話我還可以放過你……”克羅高高在上地說，眼睛中似乎什麼也沒有，但卻包含了一種沒法理解的東西……

“別開玩笑了！”天擇一躍而起，提出的一腳並沒有朝向克羅本人，而是朝向了他腳下的冰柱。先破壞他的優勢！

隨著一種奇特的碎裂聲音，新的結晶生長出來。冰柱周圍長出了尖刺！

“啧……”真是麻煩啊……那麼……

風環繞在腿的周圍，大小冰刺全都隨著腿的逼近而碎裂。不，不是碎裂，而是被整齊的切了開來！包括支撐用的那根最主要的冰柱，也應聲斷成了兩截！而且，在腿掃過之後，風的余波把整根冰柱完全切碎，克羅不得不扇動翅膀跳起來。但是在他落地之前，天擇已經借助風的推動完成了轉向，雙手支地之後讓另一條腿向上刺去。這時候，身體周圍環繞的風幾乎可以抵銷任何攻擊了。克羅急忙再閃了一下翅膀，勉強閃開了進攻。

不管怎麼能在空中轉向，畢竟失去了直線速度的踢擊也就同時失去了威力，這一點是不變的。

“別小看了‘暴風天宇流’啊！”在空中的天擇用另一只腳上攜帶的風收住了沖勁，然後用變換了攻擊姿勢，轉為反方向的膝撞。克羅完全沒預料到對方會在這種情況下出招，被擊中。雖然這一下的威力削減了不少，但還是把他從天上打落了。

“……”克羅站起來，打算重建自己身體周圍的浮冰，但是在那之前天擇就閃現到了他的面前。隨之而來的是帶著風之力的腿——連續三下都從斜上方踢向脖頸方向，完全命中。

“？！”怎麼會！為什麼他沒防禦？原本沒想下殺手，只是想用這種方式廢掉他的一只翅膀的！完全命中的話，頸椎一定會碎裂！而且再加上風之力……這招原本是被稱為“三段斬首”的啊！

還沒等天擇回過神來，冰刃已經飛射了過來。新的敵人？還是說，他竟然沒死嗎？！

帶著一半般驚懼和一半寬慰，天擇望向克羅的身影。冰殼！身上有一層冰殼！不對！那不是冰殼！並不是全身都有！難道說在他身體周圍有一圈過冷化水嗎！隨著攻擊的逼近而凍結，導致我的腿和他的脖頸都被凍上，從而抵消了攻擊力量嗎！但是這樣的話，他不怕隨著冰塊一起碎裂嗎？對了，原來是因為鱗片！龍族的鱗片！那個比皮毛結實的多！怪不得敢用出這樣的招數！

但是局勢並沒有容他繼續思考，冰刃開始一個接一個的飛過來。

“沒用……什麼？！”

左邊手臂和右邊的腿上挂了彩。

“在一定的速度下，偏轉速度也是一定的吧。”克羅開口說道，“面對分叉的冰刃，你會怎麼做呢？”

天擇低著頭沒說話。

“打算投降了嗎？哼，為了別人而去送死，原本就是愚蠢的選擇！人如果沒有強烈的自我意識，是沒辦法變強的……這點，不妨謹記於心，然後忘記給自己帶來麻煩的累贅……”克羅低頭看著天擇，“人總是要有活著的目的，否則又為什麼要繼續活下去呢。生活處在窘境的人會更渴望改變，因為那是讓自己生活進步的最快捷途徑……你可曾嘗試改變自己？又有沒有嘗試過改變自己的生活？”

“閉嘴……你懂個屁……”天擇陰沈的說道。

“什麼？”克羅又微微眯起了眼睛。

“我說讓你閉嘴！你懂什麼！改變算是怎麼回事？無非是背叛自己！我現在的生活，是我選擇，是我向往的！為了同伴拼出性命，有什麼不好！誰說我沒有自己的意識？我的意識就是要保護同伴！換句話說……”天擇的語調忽然變了，沒有了狂躁，變得更加陰沈了……似乎有一種隱蔽的威脅潛藏在這種陰沈之中。“換句話說……只有保護別人的時候……我才能感覺到自己存在呢。”

“！！”靈氣的體制變了！克羅驚訝的發現天擇的能力開始出現了轉型……包圍著身體的風消失了！

“我呢……從小就是想要守護某個人的……但是很不幸，她死了……我失敗了……我為了報仇而變強，也為了報仇而成為聖堂武士……但是你能想象報仇之後的痛苦嗎？為了已經死的人而活，進而自己也會走向死亡！活著就如同死了一樣！曾經的選擇帶來了不願意面對的現實：每個人都只是利用你或者唾棄你，這感覺你體會過沒有？是他，是他讓我重新有了活著的感覺！是我自願去保護他！這感覺就如同複活一樣……我決不會允許再次有人奪走我背後的人……決不允許！決不允許。”

“但是他已經不是當年的他了。他變了。他現在不會認同你。你做的一切只是徒勞……”

“那些都沒所謂！就算不被認同又怎麼樣……就算恩將仇報又能怎樣……就只當是命中該如此……不計回報的付出……”天擇擡起了頭，左邊額頭的繃帶脫落了下來，露出了裏面的傷痕：那個“衛”字，“……那感覺真是不錯呢。”

“……心理扭曲的可悲家夥。”克羅說著，更多冰刃飛射出去。

“……”天擇看著飛過來的冰刃，沒有躲閃，臉上也沒有任何表情。就在冰刃擊中他之前，他的身後忽然沖出了兩道黑色的氣團，分別吹飛了最先攻過來的兩支冰刃。然後氣團旋轉著擋在了他的身前，接下來的冰刃也被一一吹飛。

“在密度如同泥石流的壓縮空氣面前，冰又能算得了什麼呢。”天擇讓氣團飛散開一部分，從中露出了臉龐，“這可是‘絕對閃避’啊。”

本體不動，轉而讓攻擊都偏轉……確實是可以被稱為某種意義上的“絕對閃避”啊。但是我這邊也不差！他要想攻擊到我也是沒戲的！我的防禦也一樣天衣無縫！

“那麼……試試看就知道了……沾了‘絕對’這兩個字的東西，基本上都不太可靠……”克羅又發射出了新的冰刃，但是完全沒用。他又從天擇的身後凍結出了冰刃，從各個方向攻過來，但是完全沒用。不管是從哪個方向，冰刃都完全沒辦法接近天擇的身體。然而麻煩還不僅僅是這些：在他攻擊空檔時，天擇那黑灰色的氣體化為一道氣柱沖了過來，克羅趕忙凝結出冰盾抵擋。

現在雙方同樣的感覺就是：這下麻煩透了！絕對防禦VS絕對閃避，這樣打下去根本就沒完沒了！

要說破綻的話！就是那風的屏障的正中間！偏轉的效率最低，而且回防速度最慢！如果連續攻擊那裏的話，恐怕能克服他的絕對閃避！

仔細想想，不管是冰還是過冷化水汽都是水分！而水分的凝結點會隨著壓力變化而變化……如果通過給空氣加壓的話，應該能破解他那個麻煩的防禦！

克羅再次眯了一下眼，然後排成一排的冰刃就向著天擇身體的正中間刺去！於此同時，天擇的黑色氣柱也撲向了克羅！

可惡，偏偏在這個時候！朝向正中間的攻擊原本就難以偏轉，居然還來了這麼多！而且，還正是在我發動攻擊的瞬間！天擇皺起了眉頭，既然如此，就不管防禦了！看他的架勢，如果不受相當程度的傷是不會停止攻擊的！現在的自己沒辦法高速移動，躲是很難躲開了！還不如一口氣攻下來！

“被看穿了弱點之後，想要拼死一搏嗎……但是我的防禦……”克羅凝結出了一塊新的冰盾擋在身前。碩大的冰盾完全把氣流擋在了後面。

但是出乎意料的是，氣流包圍了冰盾，然後隨著氣團的劇烈收縮，冰盾融成了水灑落在地上！緊接著第二道氣柱沖到了克羅面前，包圍住了他的右手，猛地鼓起了一個氣泡！隨著氣壓的暴降，真空開始形成，血從體內沖了出來，克羅的那條手臂瞬間就千瘡百孔、血肉模糊了！

反觀天擇這邊，雖然一邊偏轉一邊躲閃，沒有擊中要害，但是肩膀上被刺中了兩下，其中一下刺中了動脈，目前只是用氣壓強制止血，如果不作處理也很難說會如何。

“唉……”克羅歎了口氣，“看來你是真的不明白狀況啊……你根本就不知道自己會在怎樣的窘境中慘死……不過你也夠強了……作為獎勵……”克羅閉上了眼，“我就讓你看看你的未來吧。”

說完，克羅慢慢地睜開了眼，然而，讓天擇萬分驚奇的是，那雙眼睛中居然有了眼標！

瞳術！

但是還來不及他做出任何實質性的反應，天地就都凍結了。

這是什麼力量啊！別說大地，就連天空也……這怎麼可能呢？！

接下來，克羅的聲音把他從驚訝中拉回了現實。

“在‘霜降’的狀態下，一切和凍結有關的東西都由我支配。你想知道前途能有多麼艱難嗎？這裏就可以告訴你。”

說著，冰的結晶就從天擇的手臂中生長了出來，但是周圍的血肉並沒有被凍結，神經也沒有因為冷凍而麻痹。瞬間，鑽心的疼痛化作撕心裂肺的慘叫破口而出：“這是什麼啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊！”

但是克羅完全沒有動容。依舊是那一副面無表情的樣子。“現實就是這樣的無情……這樣就不行了？那麼……我不僅僅能凍結，也能解凍啊……”

說著，手臂中的結晶瞬間汽化，瞬間膨脹的體積把那條手臂整個炸飛了。

“呃啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊！”這是什麼概念啊！對水氣的絕對操縱！而且居然還不影響神經的感覺！這怎麼可能呢？這不符合科學邏輯啊！

等等，不符合科學邏輯？

天擇強忍著劇痛鎮定了下來，不符合科學邏輯？不符合科學邏輯的事情是絕對不會發生的，不管他有多強。話說回來，一開始天地凍結的時候就有過類似的疑問，只是沒有繼續想下去。那麼……天擇讓壓縮的空氣環繞在自己本該被炸飛的手臂周圍，然後鼓起一個氣泡——那本該是一片空白的地方卻清晰的傳來了疼痛。

幻覺！

天擇馬上就冷靜下來了，既然是幻覺，那麼就對本身沒有傷害。疼痛本身算不了什麼……

而此時戰鬥外圍的埃克桑已經完全愣住了，在他眼裏，在兩人的最後一次對話結束之後，就一直面對面站著……然後天擇就發出了慘叫……然後天擇攻擊了自己……他是沒辦法理解這一切的。他只知道他們這麼對這站了很久。

“你……是怪物嗎……為什麼你會對疼痛毫無反應？”克羅開始有點畏縮了，也許因為這是他最終極的技能了。

“因為這是幻覺啊。”天擇——不，是天擇的一部分，答道。

“才怪！這幻覺會真的從神經水平上刺激你的感覺，這幻覺中的感覺和真實的是完全一樣的！為什麼，為什麼你這個家夥，會毫無反應！難道心理變態的人連感覺也不正常嗎？”克羅抓狂了，不停的發問著。

而那邊的天擇，已經像個刺猬一樣，全身都被冰刺穿透，而且被炸得殘缺不全了！

天擇剩下的半個頭顱正在悲憫的看著抓狂的克羅。然後他閉上了眼睛，說出了一句讓克羅停止下來的話。

“你的心中……就沒有比疼痛更可怕的事情了嗎？”

冰凍的世界破碎了，天擇下意識的看了看自己的手臂——雖然有許多流血的傷口，但是還在。

克羅盯著天擇。剛才那句話是他所沒辦法理解的。疼痛？疼痛就是傷害，傷害就會導致死亡，死了之後就一切都沒了！這就是這個催眠術的真正原理，但是為什麼他會完全不怕的？難道幻術對他沒作用？不可能，最開始他也慘叫了啊。他說的比疼痛更可怕的事情是什麼？不可能有啊？！人死了就什麼都沒了，也不會再害怕什麼了啊。

天擇看了一眼愣住的克羅，就轉過身沖向國境線了。

克羅轉向旁邊的埃克桑。

“‘比疼痛更可怕的事情’……是什麼事情？”

“啊？莫名其妙的打起來，莫名其妙的結束，然後還問我這種莫名其妙的話？你到底想說什麼？”埃克桑被問得一頭霧水。

“我就是想知道……他說的‘比疼痛更可怕的事情’指的是什麼事情？”

“你說他啊……我對他也不是太了解……你不如回去問問米加或者亞倫他們倆，他們倆更清楚這件事情。不過如果要我猜的話，他說的‘比疼痛更可怕的事情’應該指的是‘同伴身上的疼痛吧’。”

“……奇怪的家夥。同伴死了自己去報仇不就行了？害怕管什麼用……”

“不過如果這樣的話……唉，這種事情沒辦法用嘴說清楚啊……如果是我，我會怎麼選呢……哎，我幹什麼要去想這種煩人問題啊……”埃克桑自言自語了一會，然後轉向克羅，“還是趕快回去吧，至少要讓將軍知道這件事情……”

“……嗯……”沈思中的克羅說了這個字之後，就再次陷入了沈思……

----------


## 白袍狐仙

呃...內容很讚...無可否認

但是貧道不用功...懶得看角色介紹...只看了內文...有些不懂@@"

沒關係啦，只要貧道多看一點就大致知道了，加油阿!!

----------


## Ghostalker

呵呵，本來就是個片段，也許會有許多不清楚的事情
隨著多寫你就會了解得多一些了
謝謝支持 ^_^

----------


## Ghostalker

F&F正文的第二部分正在後期補充。第一部分還需要一切周折才能變成電子稿......近期內我會把第二部分法出來的。

現發兩首歌詞......一首是科涅爾解放統一體的國歌《解放的黎明》，另一首是科涅爾聯合軍團的軍歌《神聖的戰爭》......

《解放的黎明》

起來，所有受壓迫的受害者， 
讓那暴君去畏懼！ 
不要再相信那些障眼法， 
若無權，終究一場空。 
種族歧視瘋狂思想見鬼， 
團結奮鬥去推翻帝國！ 
自由還僅僅屬於特權， 
直到天下獸民能同享！ 

我們團結如一家， 
一起鬥爭到晨曦！ 
偉大解放黎明，
將團結所有獸。 
同志們振作精力， 
就在此時和此地！ 
光明解放理想， 
統一所有獸盟。

決不要中計彼此分裂， 
不論靈魂或身體。 
我們將並肩迎接黎明， 
不然只能孤獨而終。 
即使在這不完美的世界， 
剝削者們也必需贖罪！ 
當空虛利益紛爭終結， 
我們將到達新的世界。 

我們團結如一家， 
一起鬥爭到晨曦！ 
偉大解放黎明，
將團結所有獸。 
同志們振作精力， 
就在此時和此地！ 
光明解放理想， 
統一所有獸盟。

現在開始那最後一幕， 
在那街道和田野間。 
我們不畏懼武力威脅， 
我們藐視那槍和盾！ 
當我們無奈奮起反抗， 
讓我們牢記愛與生命！ 
雖然他們許諾了讓步， 
但改變不會施舍下來！ 

我們團結如一家， 
一起鬥爭到晨曦！ 
偉大解放黎明，
將團結所有獸。 
同志們振作精力， 
就在此時和此地！ 
光明解放理想， 
統一所有獸盟。


《神聖的戰爭》
*注：人類沙文主義在這裏被稱為胡曼斯(Humans)主義.....

起來，偉大的柯涅爾
作決死的鬥爭
要消滅胡曼斯強盜
萬惡黑暗匪幫

讓正義的鬥爭像巨浪
轟轟烈烈向前推進，
進行獸民的戰爭
神聖的戰爭

讓正義的鬥爭像巨浪
轟轟烈烈向前推進，
進行獸民的戰爭
神聖的戰爭

我們和凶殘的敵人
永遠不共戴天
我們爲和平而奮戰
他們爲得強權

讓正義的鬥爭像巨浪
轟轟烈烈向前推進，
進行獸民的戰爭
神聖的戰爭

我們有共存的理想
無奈敵人貪婪
對貪得無厭的魔鬼
下手決不留情

讓正義的鬥爭像巨浪
轟轟烈烈向前推進，
進行獸民的戰爭
神聖的戰爭

我們用機槍彈射進
妖魔肮髒頭顱
把一切星球的叛徒
都埋葬進墳墓

讓正義的鬥爭像巨浪
轟轟烈烈向前推進，
進行獸民的戰爭
神聖的戰爭

讓正義的鬥爭像巨浪
轟轟烈烈向前推進，
進行獸民的戰爭
神聖的戰爭

----------


## lypapaqwer

本虎papa，也可以叫帕林，特此报名= =||||||||||

----------


## 白袍狐仙

> 《解放的黎明》
> 
> 起來，所有受壓迫的受害者，
> 讓那暴君畏懼你們的力量！
> 別那麼在意你們的職位，
> 因為沒有權利的話你將一無所有。
> 讓種族歧視的愚人們被終結，
> 我們的團結將使腐朽帝國陷落！
> 自由僅僅是一種特權的存在，
> ...


老大...
你這一篇正文拖超久的...

還有兩首歌詞都很讚...只是...
第一首用了好多同志阿XD
BL?社會主義?嗯...有待商榷。

----------


## Dina

冷月
格鬥流派:精神引導者---戰士背後的守護者
冷月是一位以精神的力量守護他人的貓獸人.
就像名字一樣.從小及其冷漠寡言.一直獨自一人孤獨的成長.因爲從小缺乏安全感.體質也非常的虛弱.所以鑽研了精神控制方面的能力.用於守護保護自己的人
以精神強制的能力爲基礎.鑽研出了以精神力量治療與輔助目標的能力.由於是以精神強制爲基礎的精神能力.所以在輔助治療目標的時候.能夠控制目標的精神使其破解自身的免疫能力.從而能夠正常的輔助目標.
特殊能力:精神鞭苔.精神指引和精神救贖與精神固化.
精神鞭苔.是冷月的唯一虛弱技能.釋放後.對範圍內目標的精神造成創傷.使其封印目標的所有一般能力與特殊能力.造成殘廢狀態.並且目標也會遭受精神創傷的摧殘.使其削弱生命力
精神指引.使目標擁有堅定的意志力.能夠在情緒暴動能力增幅時.保持理智.控制好自己的能力.使其不會傷到友軍.還有個作用就是能夠壓制暴動時.嚴重失去理智的人.使其能夠安靜下來.
精神救贖.是一種能夠在目標臨死時.以最大的能力保護好目標腦組織的精神力.使其能夠利用腦組織進行再生. 
精神固化<暴動>.是一個能讓目標完全複活的能力.但是使用了這個能力之後會對自身造成未知的傷害.而且這個能力在使用之後的隨後的一段時間裏無法使用.是在自己在遭遇到自己最想要保護的人的時候才會激活使用這個能力.

----------


## lypapaqwer

帕林
格鬥流派：驱魔师——“笑，，，，要开始喽，，，” 

出身：怕林本身出身一个少数虎兽人种族，家族隐居山林，但是由于自身的能力，惨遭灭门，族人只有少数幸存了下来，也正因此帕林的真正身份和能力只有很少的人知道，帕林是被一个他父亲的朋友（博雷克，狮兽人）一个科学家抚养长大，帕林也因为其天赋好所以也成为一个研究人员，并且与养父（一个大不了太大的一个帅大叔）有一腿= =+，，，后面怎么进入故事的还是本本想比较好

性格：外表冷静，理性，做事有条理，有点冷冷的，其后只有对朋友才表现出来，其实很热心，有责任感，但是太有奉献精神，因为小时的经历，很怕失去朋友，就是用理智隐藏自己内心脆弱的人，很会讲冷笑话，会为大家来快乐，调节气氛，但有时也会讲的不是地方，让气氛紧张

能力简介：
技能名：血之宁静  稀有的对精神免疫的种族，不仅如此还可以有条件的压制住别人的精神力，条件就是自己的鲜血，当驱散完成时鲜红的血液将变为暗灰色，也正因为此有些治疗的能力也对其无效，强制治疗甚至会造成伤害。
特殊能力：噬瞳    同时它还有一项特殊能力当帕林受到很大打击时（比如同伴的牺牲，受虐，，，汗，自己遭到侮辱，想起很痛苦的回忆）怕林的眼睛就会变成艳丽的红色，同时失去理智，爆走，速度与力量也得到大幅提升，而且不需要血液，也可以使周围小范围的出现精神力无效区，但是之后会对身体有很大的伤害（身体各机能，和恢复力都大幅下降，还有一段得昏迷期。

----------


## Ghostalker

恩，關於磁暴線圈那個的確是我的錯誤...更正一下：磁暴線圈的瞄準原理是範艾倫磁瓶約束。

對提出異議並參與討論的azovazov大表示深深的感謝 ^^

----------


## 卡庫爾

真的是很精彩的设定呢……

一点点小小的语法建议(本_人_无能，只能做这种事)：

The Democracy Republic of Costry
The Stratocracy Republic of Anaga

Democracy 和 Stratocracy 都是名詞，在這裡變成形容詞會比較好。

The Democra_tic_ Republic of Costry
The Stratocra_tic_ Republic of Anaga

(Firefox說找不到Stratocracy這個詞耶。)


The United Liberate Community of Konell

---柯涅爾解放統一體...?變成“統一科涅爾解放公社”的話，會不會更有冷戰的感覺呢。

The United Liberat_ion Commune_ of Konell


除此以外……人對獸的戰爭啊(概念有點爛了)。好像很精彩的樣子，設定也寫得十分用心，特別是關於這個世界的技術的方面……



> 老大...
> 你這一篇正文拖超久的...
> 
> 還有兩首歌詞都很讚...只是...
> 第一首用了好多同志阿XD
> BL?社會主義?嗯...有待商榷。


也许……是这个同志吧？

----------


## Ghostalker

先謝謝卡庫而大的關注和贊揚～～

然後呢，很感謝你對國名的更正^^，因爲我的語法很白癡，所以經常會出現這種情況～OTZ

至於下面那個翻譯問題，其實“統一體”這個名稱就是爲了刻意回避“國家”的稱號；而消滅國家制度也是共産國際的目標之一～至於公社...似乎更偏向於生産組織，而社會主義的政治組織一般會稱爲“委員會” ^_^

事實上這篇文章受紅警的影響是超級嚴重的...哈哈...包括地名：“特魯任斯卡雅”、“斯諾明斯克”、“泰普羅斯格勒”...等等

至於那個“同志”的含義，您多心了，多心了（偷偷擦汗）XD

不過居然特意去看了我的圖庫...真是讓我感激得不知道說什麽好...向關心獸民的版務同志作出誠摯的一拜！m(-_-)m

----------


## 卡庫爾

其实GS的英語很不錯的說。有待提高，不過多交流一下很快就可以上來了。



> 至於那個“同志”的含義，您多心了，多心了（偷偷擦汗）XD
> 
> 不過居然特意去看了我的圖庫...真是讓我感激得不知道說什麽好...向關心獸民的版務同志作出誠摯的一拜！m(-_-)m


板誤？我？我只是漂過的偽獸人而已，就像天邊的云……

同志的話……其實是白袍狐仙先說的。
去deviantArt畫廊，只是看看有沒有在那裏發表文章而以（dA也是可以發表文學作品的喲，並不是只有視覺藝術）。
至於公社……是因爲大陸在“10年浩劫”當中，一度在各地都有公社如雨後春筍般建立，名為公社，實際卻掌握著政權，真正的政府反而被架空了，以至於最高領導人說各地都建起公社的話，“那麽中華人民共和國豈不是要改名為中華人民公社”。

----------


## Ghostalker

事實上，柯涅爾這個集團是仿蘇而非仿華的~~包括“柯涅爾”這個實際意義不太明確的詞語，也是從“蘇維埃”學來的（雖說後來知道了蘇維埃的含義是工兵聯盟）

剛好找到了一篇以前寫的簡明曆史，於是發上來~


柯涅爾聯邦的前身是65個君主制人獸族群自治國。在第一次種族大戰之前，獸人部族一直處在人類的殖民統治和瘋狂的內戰之中。後來，最大的族群國，法爾福克斯（FireFox），提出了停止內戰建立聯邦的要求。緊隨其後的是希爾瓦福克斯（SilverFox）和斯諾福克斯（SnowFox）。這三個大族群一起成立了福克斯聯盟。這三個最大的族群國聯合起來之後，其他的族群見到沒有任何在內戰中勝出或獲利的希望，也便紛紛投靠了聯盟。

人類對此表示非常不滿。經濟制裁和軍事脅迫交替出現，但是並沒有阻擋住聯合的腳步。按照當時法爾福克斯的一位將領的說法：“讓光屁股的混蛋們折騰吧，反正我們本來也沒有更多可以被剝削的東西了！”起義蔓延了整個聯盟，人類進行了最殘酷的鎮壓。最後，在“耗盡敵人所有刀劍”的慘烈戰爭之後，人類內部問題重重，君主不得民心，越來越多的人類呼籲停戰。最後，阿納加（當時的名字是“貝格拉卡”）的君主被刺殺未遂，戰爭被迫結束。之後福克斯聯邦進行了一係列的改革，改用議會聯邦制度，每個聯邦內部推行君主立憲。新的福克斯聯邦在經濟和科技上取得了一定的發展，雖然不能和人類的鼎盛時期相比，但至少比貝爾克拉卡的最低谷時期要好得多。在巨大的壓力下，貝格拉卡被迫承認了福克斯聯邦的地位，這是第一個擁有真正意義上的主權的人獸國家。

同時，遠在大洋彼岸，龐大的納特沃爾夫（NightWolf）部族依靠中央集權驅逐了沃爾夫分支以外的所有族群。而福克斯聯盟接受了這些部族，一方面是福克斯聯盟戰爭傷亡過大，急需人口；另一方面福克斯聯盟也急需兵源來面對虎視眈眈的貝爾克拉卡。作爲回報，福克斯聯盟幫助推翻了沃爾夫境內並非十分嚴苛的考斯特裏人的殖民。於是，沃爾夫帝國，作爲用另一種方式解決了內部矛盾的族內聯盟，成爲了第二個，也是最後一個站立起來的獸人國家。從此之後，獸人吸取了內戰的慘痛教訓，再也沒有獸人嘗試過脫離這兩個大國。

隨後，意識到世界格局開始發生變化的人類開始發動第一次種族大戰，妄圖永久性削弱獸人的實力。在戰鬥中，雙方死傷不計其數，人類的高頭大馬和鋼鐵戰甲耀武揚威；獸人的遊擊隊則憑借著強弓利弩和在叢林中隱蔽作戰的天賦使得任何敢於占領城池的人類焦頭爛額。沒有一個總督在其任職的第二天能夠走進他的辦公室——他們全部在當天晚上就神不知鬼不覺地被暗殺了。後來根本沒有任何人敢於管理這些城市，人類的優勢僅僅持續了幾個星期；在好歹仿制了人類的裝備、並建立了弩兵和長槍兵方隊之後，獸人的反攻取得了成功。之後，獸人第一次在和人類對等的地位上簽訂了停戰條約。

之後，在相對的和平時期，獸人克服根深蒂固的保守心理開始了工業化進程。“沒有什麽是獨有的東西；能夠站起來的生物都應該手持工具！”在這句名言的影響下，千千萬萬的工廠如雨後春筍一般被建立起來。然而，由於效率低下、環境惡化之類問題的阻礙，工業化進程並不是太快速。獸人天生對環境的敏感性再次起了作用，許多獸人甯肯成爲奴隸也不願意生活在惡劣的環境之中。國會中工業派和環保派爭執不下，許多工廠出現了罷工。雖然沃爾夫帝國擁有較先進的汽輪機技術，但是帝國害怕共和制的福克斯聯邦，因而不肯轉讓技術。在這個時候，福克斯聯邦中傳統的“念動”技術被聯係到了機械應用上。通過應用念力而非熱力的能量，環保問題終於得到解決。



在和平發展了一段時間之後，貝格拉卡發生了一場政變。君主被廢黜，然而取而代之的並非議會而是獨裁者。從此貝格拉卡改稱阿納加，並且走上了軍國主義道路。導致這場政變的原因就是阿納加民族的心靈潛力的發掘——“心靈幹涉”能力。發動政變的黨派（阿納加自由民主黨）利用心靈幹涉能力訓練特工，並以此贏得了內戰。在此之後，阿納加黨人大力發展軍隊和研發軍備，成爲具有相當侵略性的國家。考斯特裏人則更快地發明了更加先進的裝備；當然在戰爭爆發之前這些裝備秘密地被隱藏起來，沒有任何人發現。沃爾夫帝國則是憑借蒸汽戰車和火器武裝軍隊。

於是福克斯再次落後了。在此之後不久，第二次種族大戰在阿納加人的“人乃萬物之靈”的口號下爆發了。落後的福克斯，多數省份的執政官都已經腐敗，國內局勢搖搖欲墜。在阿納加的侵略下，原有抵抗可以說是一觸即潰，也因此，國內的先進思想者對舊制度徹底失去信心。在摧枯拉朽的戰爭的同時，國內一股新的抵抗力量産生出來。這股力量不是腐朽的官軍，而是自發組織的革命軍——柯涅爾共榮黨。由於缺乏新式武器，共榮黨加緊訓練心靈能力，並且把心靈能力作爲了新型武裝投入戰鬥中。由於舊政府已經失盡民心，所以共榮黨在取勝之前就已經被民衆承認，並且獲得了大量的支持。隨著戰爭局勢的發展，原本打算冷眼旁觀的沃爾夫帝國也被卷入戰爭，第二次種族大戰全面展開。最後的結局是沃爾夫帝國的權力機構在巨大沖擊下解體，成立了77狼族民主防禦同盟軍。然而這改革的另一個後果就是它無力再幹涉福克斯的革命進展——柯涅爾革命推翻了一切統治階級建立了民衆民主專政，把中央集權制度和民衆當家作主的目的（至少是在理論上）統一起來。戰後，除考斯特裏保留君主立憲制之外，其它三個大國都擺脫了君主制度。



*柯涅爾共榮黨——這個名字別有意味，因爲柯涅爾的當地語言是Konell，其發源並不帶有任何積極含義——Konell來自Knell（意爲“喪鍾”），來表達其摧毀一切舊勢力的堅決性。柯涅爾共榮黨的標志是交叉的鐮刀鐵錘（分別代表農獸和工獸）以及代表心靈力量的紫色五角星。整個旗幟以金黃色爲背景，象征黎明的場景（特別說明：這個星球的太陽相對更亮，平均氣溫也更高。在黎明時太陽是金黃色的；而正午時則已經變成白亮）。柯涅爾共榮黨的理念是一切平等，共存共榮。


在革命中，除了公然入侵之外，由於阿納加的心靈幹涉能力的影響，間諜活動極爲猖獗。對此，柯涅爾建立了兩支部隊：黎明軍和“啓明星”。黎明軍是正規軍隊，用來對抗外來侵略；而“啓明星”則是警備隊，用來反間諜。最新的一批心靈能力成果即被應用於啓明星部隊中；而在啓明星中服役的也都是曾經保衛王權的殺手、禁衛軍部族後裔。啓明星不審判敵人，他們的行動只包括調查和處刑。因此啓明星的權利其實沒有限制。直到有許多民衆開始起來抨擊“刺眼的啓明金星”，事態才得到遏制。後來啓明星成了柯涅爾心兵特別機動隊的代號。



在第二次種族大戰之後，四個國家開始了錯綜複雜的冷戰。軍備競賽不斷升級，邊境摩擦層出不窮；柯涅爾聯盟和民主防禦同盟軍（簡稱DDA）的政治矛盾在不斷的激化。然而在這時人類突然發動了一場不算小軍事行動，導致柯涅爾在DDA談判的代表無法返回。DDA的邊境軍隊陷入苦戰，但卻依然以其一貫的禮節將原本是對立面的柯涅爾使節用重兵護送回國。此舉讓柯涅爾舉國感動（柯涅爾的國民意識形態是很單純的...），不惜拼出兩線作戰，決定對人類聯邦發動拼死戰爭。DDA的民衆對此愧疚萬分，民衆的呼聲中，政府改組了，反對柯涅爾的激進分子被撤職，新的政府改稱爲“多元世界”77狼族共同體——這表現了他們對柯涅爾聯盟的信任和對不同制度並存的信心。人類聯邦在輿論壓力下被迫停戰，戰火因此沒有擴大。從此，從來沒有的大團結，或者說大分裂的局面出現了，獸人們團結在獸人聯盟的旗幟之下，而人類業已組建了人類聯邦。二者內部無比團結（雖然，人類內部並非十分團結，但至少也不至於背信棄義），二者之間又格格不入。新一輪的冷戰、軍備競賽和邊境試探又開始了，也許，第三次種族大戰將就此拉開序幕……



柯涅爾政府的備戰政策十分獨特。由於曆史原因（在“啓明星”時代，全國各地都建立了用來偵測心靈的精神觀察塔台，而且啓明星的嚴厲肅反也使得民心空前團結——因爲“不和諧分子”已經很成功地都消失了），所以非常放心地使用了軍政管理。（當然，軍部的精神觀察塔台更爲密集）柯涅爾分設三位軍團長，每一位軍團長都擁有海陸空天特聯軍，並且有發展自己軍隊的權利。但是只要思維監控中發現了“不符合共存共榮理念”的想法，就只有兩種選擇：第一，被自己所統率的軍團的五分之四以上的人同情，同時全國投票中三分之二以上的有效票數贊成赦免；第二，如果沒有做到以上兩點，又拒絕拘留察看的話，就將被視爲全民公敵，被另兩個軍團殲滅。每個軍團長也可以在自己的軍團中推行不同的編制、賞罰措施，並且可以自行研制軍火。也因爲這種獨特的制度，柯涅爾沒有“海軍”、“空軍”、“陸軍”之類的稱呼，取而代之的是“柯涅爾航行部隊”、“柯涅爾飛行部隊”和“柯涅爾巡遊部隊”，以及在它們之上的“柯涅爾聯合軍團”。



三位軍團長：

魏淩將軍（General Willing）：魏淩將軍的祖先是來自MW77大陸的白鼠部族。在肅反時期，魏淩將軍的父親，魏諾將軍，曾經是啓明星的領導者，後來被暗殺。魏淩將軍自己對此從不發表看法。平時的魏淩將軍表情嚴肅，從不露出笑容。他也基本不會摘掉自己的軍帽，經常在大大的帽檐下一聲不吭地觀察周圍。魏淩將軍的心思十分古怪，很難猜透；但是精神觀察塔台從未發現任何異常。這也許是因爲魏淩將軍的思考方式與別獸有所不同，或者是他的高科技已經足以擺脫觀察塔台的限制——不過基本來說第二種情況是沒有可能的。

魏淩將軍本身是個工程學天才，同時也很鼓勵新式裝備的研制。魏淩將軍曾經因爲主持研發和改良過柯涅爾的招牌鐵蹄——“仲裁者”係列坦克而獲得了最高柯涅爾表彰在科技方面做出貢獻的軍獸的“紫星勳章”。魏淩將軍的特殊部隊是精英仲裁者裝甲師，配備Arbiter MK-I“仲裁者”以及Arbiter MK-II“末日宣判”重型坦克。許多敵人畏懼魏淩將軍的詭異科技，甚至在有些敵人的傳聞裏，他被描寫成一個科學怪獸......



紫翼將軍（General Sz-Yi）：紫翼將軍的出身並不顯赫，但這並不妨礙她的智慧和功績。她是唯一一個成爲軍團長的女性軍官。紫翼將軍體恤部下、同情士卒，因此她把自己的計謀磨練得十分出衆。她可以把戰鬥的犧牲和損耗減少到最低限度，並且在關鍵時刻起到四兩撥千斤的作用。爲獎勵她的功績，最高柯涅爾授予她“鐮刀勳章”，來作爲一個戰略家的最高榮耀（柯涅爾傳統的鐮刀弧度非常大，在實際中無法作爲武器；但一旦被鐮刀套進刀刃裏便沒有任何逃生可能——這個勳章的含義是紫翼將軍的曲線殺陣就如同鐮刀的弧形陷阱，致命無比）。

紫翼將軍得到了最適合進行秘密部署和滲透作戰的部隊，前“啓明星”的特工，現稱“柯涅爾心兵特別機動隊”。這些隊員都是從祖上開始學習隱秘和暗殺作戰技巧，並且在戰鬥中將其應用於實踐的戰士。因此，紫翼將軍的名字被帶上了神秘色彩，不論是在敵人還是在自己人的心目中，紫翼將軍都是一個招惹不起的對手。



雷塞·阿努比特將軍（General Rasail Anubite）：雷塞將軍的原身是一個人類，因爲看不慣當地的政策和種族歧視，發動了起義，起義失敗後逃到柯涅爾聯盟，並且志願參軍繼續對抗人類部族。在他的忠誠、對人類的了解以及政治上的狂熱的支持下，雷塞·阿努比特很快抵消了出身的不利影響升級到了高階軍官的位置。然而在此之後不久，他在一場戰役中受了無法恢複的傷害，瀕臨死亡。在生死關頭雷塞提出願意把軀體捐獻給最近研制出的“身體再造”試驗項目。試驗獲得成功，雷塞將軍因此而得到了新的人獸身體和巨大的榮譽。很快，在部下的擁護之下，雷塞將軍成爲了唯一一個由人類轉變而來的柯涅爾軍團長。雷塞將軍缺乏對科技的敏感神經或對計謀的鑽研，但是他的新身體的力量不容小視。對於士兵們最渴求的生存與勝利，雷塞將軍不僅能給與他們，還能親手給予他們。雷塞將軍親自出現在每一場重要戰役的前線，不僅指揮，而且參戰。許多時候只需要他和少量部下就可以結束一場局部爭鬥。他也是改善了柯涅爾和MW77的外交的重要獸人之一。最高柯涅爾的“戰錘勳章”被授予雷塞將軍，用來獎勵他率部親征、身先士卒的勇敢行爲。如同勳章上一樣，雷塞將軍就如同鐵錘一樣無堅不摧，帶著壓制性的力量。

雷塞將軍的特殊部隊是從全國曆史悠久的名門中選拔出來的“聖堂武士團”。這些團員擁有和雷塞將軍一樣的風格，獨當一面，能夠橫掃千軍。同時，由於和MW77軍方的特殊關係，雷塞將軍是唯一得到雙定點超時空傳送技術支援的一位軍團長。


順便再kuso一下獸人聯盟的歌詞：

《牢不可破的聯盟》

在友誼和發展中締結下盟約 
我們強大共和國永保團結 
偉大獸人同盟必將萬世長存 
群衆的夢想便是前進方向 

萬歲的柯涅爾 
獸民力量所建 
多元的新世界共存共榮 
戰火冶煉友誼 
旗幟屹立飄揚 
至高的榮譽供舉世景仰 

在艱難的過去領袖指引我們 
自由平等的陽光最終到達 
在共存的理想下建立新世界 
跟隨鬥爭先輩去建設國家 

萬歲的柯涅爾 
獸民力量所建 
多元的新世界共存共榮 
戰火冶煉友誼 
旗幟屹立飄揚 
至高的榮譽供舉世景仰 

爲黎明而奮戰消滅一切罪行 
爲祖國去贏得勝利的榮譽 
我們無限榮光將流傳於世界 
子孫後代將盛名牢記於心 

萬歲的柯涅爾 
獸民力量所建 
多元的新世界共存共榮 
戰火冶煉友誼 
旗幟屹立飄揚 
至高的榮譽供舉世景仰


P.S：和《解放的黎明》一樣，也是翻譯了英文版的歌詞，並稍作修改~這次的靈感來源是《牢不可破的聯盟》

----------

